# Le persone cambiano



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> In che modo è cambiata? Quasi sempre le persone non cambiano ma si rivelano per quello che sono...


Le persone cambiano. Tutti cambiamo. Io ad esempio mi accorgo di essere diverso da quando avevo 20 poi 30 poi 40 anni. In ogni caso dopo oltre 15 anni di essere una cosa sola ha avuto una bella occasione di lavoro che l'ha portata a frequentare persone e luoghi impensabili. Potrei dire in breve che si è montata la testa dimenticandosi di avere un marito e due figli a casa. In ogni caso ad un certo punto ci sono stati degli episodi che l'hanno fatta ricredere e se la conosco come l'ho sempre conosciuta è anche sincera. Ma come detto le persone cambiano, lei si è resa conto degli errori e del male che mi ha fatto inconsapevolmente ma anche io sono cambiato. RRivolte quello che c'era tra noi ma so che non potrà più essere possibile.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono stata tradita ... E si sono intelligente


Beata te. Io sono stato tradito e sono pure stupido!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Beata te. Io sono stato tradito e sono pure stupido!


Non credo tu sia stupido, semmai lo è stata la tua risposta. Da tradita ti dico animo che ci si ripiglia, ci vuole tempo ma si sfanga. Preciso tradita 2 volte, quindi ho una certa esperienza


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo tu sia stupido, semmai lo è stata la tua risposta. Da tradita ti dico animo che ci si ripiglia, ci vuole tempo ma si sfanga. Preciso *tradita 2 volte, quindi ho una certa esperienza *


pure io


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io


Tu dalla stessa persona mi sa? Se non ricordo male... Io me ne sono scelta due diversi, na volpe proprio :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu dalla stessa persona mi sa? Se non ricordo male... Io me ne sono scelta due diversi, na volpe proprio :rotfl:


si, io dalla stessa.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo tu sia stupido, semmai lo è stata la tua risposta. Da tradita ti dico animo che ci si ripiglia, ci vuole tempo ma si sfanga. Preciso tradita 2 volte, quindi ho una certa esperienza


Non mi riprenderò mai. Posso andare avanti come ho fatto fino ad ora. Ho perso una gran cosa che non ritornerà più. Non ho mai tradito pur avendo avuto molte occasioni perché ci credevo veramente.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non mi riprenderò mai. Posso andare avanti come ho fatto fino ad ora. Ho perso una gran cosa che non ritornerà più. Non ho mai tradito pur avendo avuto molte occasioni perché ci credevo veramente.


Quanto tempo fa la scoperta? Sicuro lo avrai già scritto, ma chiedo venia, mi è sfuggito.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Di' la tua.
> Le reazioni non sono tutte uguali.


Io avevo 19 anni lei 15. Ci siamo amati da subito e la prima volta è stata la prima per entrambi. Siamo cresciuti insieme contro tutto e contro tutti. Ci siamo sposati e io 24 anni e lei non ancora 20enne abbiamo avuto il nostro primo figlio al quale sei anni dopo abbiamo donato un fratellino. Tra poco più di sei mesi sarà il nostro 25 anno di matrimonio.  Se trovasse il coraggio di mentirmi in quel modo, dopo quello che abbiamo vissuto, me ne andrei immediatamente.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quanto tempo fa la scoperta? Sicuro lo avrai già scritto, ma chiedo venia, mi è sfuggito.


È cambiata completamente nel 2001 e fino al 2007 ho vissuto anni d'inferno essendosi lei dimenticata di me e della famiglia. Nel 2007 sono successe delle cose che le hanno fatto capire quanto poteva aver sbagliato. Nel 2011 è tornata ad essere quella di prima, cosa che a me ha infastidito ed ho iniziato, per la prima volta, a scavare. Oramai figli grandi nel 2013 ho avuto la certezza di una relazione sentimentale parallela. Dico sentimentale perché lei continua a negare il sesso, anche se ovviamente non ci credo. Il sesso è l'unica cosa che tra noi è rimasta invariata.


----------



## Carola (3 Novembre 2015)

E dal 2001 che ti tradisce ??

Scusate forse non ho capito un cavolo io


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È cambiata completamente nel 2001 e fino al 2007 ho vissuto anni d'inferno essendosi lei dimenticata di me e della famiglia. Nel 2007 sono successe delle cose che le hanno fatto capire quanto poteva aver sbagliato. Nel 2011 è tornata ad essere quella di prima, cosa che a me ha infastidito ed ho iniziato, per la prima volta, a scavare. Oramai figli grandi nel 2013 ho avuto la certezza di una relazione sentimentale parallela. Dico sentimentale perché lei continua a negare il sesso, anche se ovviamente non ci credo. Il sesso è l'unica cosa che tra noi è rimasta invariata.


Onestamente un coinvolgimento esente da sessualità lo vedo difficile. Quindi ha chiuso la frequentazione con l'altro dal 2013 ?


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È cambiata completamente nel 2001 e fino al 2007 ho vissuto anni d'inferno essendosi lei dimenticata di me e della famiglia. Nel 2007 sono successe delle cose che le hanno fatto capire quanto poteva aver sbagliato. Nel 2011 è tornata ad essere quella di prima, cosa che a me ha infastidito ed ho iniziato, per la prima volta, a scavare. Oramai figli grandi nel 2013 ho avuto la certezza di una relazione sentimentale parallela. Dico sentimentale perché lei continua a negare il sesso, anche se ovviamente non ci credo. Il sesso è l'unica cosa che tra noi è rimasta invariata.



Ciao

le ne è a conoscenza di questa tua grande delusione?
Lo chiedo perché il sesso, per alcune donne è il termometro della relazione. 


sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Appunto.*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente un coinvolgimento esente da sessualità lo vedo difficile. Quindi ha chiuso la frequentazione con l'altro dal 2013 ?


Anche io credo la stessa cosa. Ha rallentato dal 2008 e chiuso nel 2011.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Anche io credo la stessa cosa. Ha rallentato dal 2008 e chiuso nel 2011.


tanto tempo  ora fortemente pentita ?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Mi spiego.*



Carola ha detto:


> E dal 2001 che ti tradisce ??
> 
> Scusate forse non ho capito un cavolo io


Per come la conosco e per quanto ne so io e, aggiungo, per come mi sono reso conto in questi anni, lei lo ha conosciuto per lavoro nel 2001 e nel 2002 hanno iniziato a lavorare insieme ed in quell'anno mi sono accorto che lei poteva eversivo iniziato una relazione parallela. La cosa è andata avanti molto bene per loro è molto male per me fino al 2005, dopo di che io me ne stavo andando ma sono rimasto per I figli. Voglio molto bene a mia moglie che mi ha sempre detto che fraintendevo, ma non importa. Io ho iniziato a considerarla come un'altra figlia, eccezion fatta per il sesso. Poi nel 2007 sono successi dei fatti e lei ha iniziato a rallentare la relazione con lui e a riavvicinarsi di nuovo a noi. A fine 2011 ha troncato.  Lei dice che si era montata la testa ma che io ho frainteso tutto. Il sesso non è mai stato un problema e non lo è neanche oggi. Nel 2013 ho avuto la certezza non del fatto che lei fosse cambiata ma che ha portato avanti un unica relazione per così tanto tempo. Avrei preferito scoprire che si scopava ogni tanto uno diverso, solo per sesso, piuttosto che scoprire una relazione sentimentale parallela per tutti questi anni.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tanto tempo  ora fortemente pentita ?


Per me rimarrà sempre la mia bambina.


----------



## ipazia (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per me rimarrà sempre la mia bambina.



madonna...


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per come la conosco e per quanto ne so io e, aggiungo, per come mi sono reso conto in questi anni, lei lo ha conosciuto per lavoro nel 2001 e nel 2002 hanno iniziato a lavorare insieme ed in quell'anno mi sono accorto che lei poteva eversivo iniziato una relazione parallela. La cosa è andata avanti molto bene per loro è molto male per me fino al 2005, dopo di che io me ne stavo andando ma sono rimasto per I figli. Voglio molto bene a *mia moglie che mi ha sempre detto che fraintendevo*, ma non importa. Io ho iniziato a considerarla come un'altra figlia, eccezion fatta per il sesso. Poi nel 2007 sono successi dei fatti e lei ha iniziato a rallentare la relazione con lui e a riavvicinarsi di nuovo a noi. A fine 2011 ha troncato.  Lei dice che si era montata la testa ma che io ho frainteso tutto. Il sesso non è mai stato un problema e non lo è neanche oggi. Nel 2013 ho avuto la certezza non del fatto che lei fosse cambiata ma che ha portato avanti un unica relazione per così tanto tempo. Avrei preferito scoprire che si scopava ogni tanto uno diverso, solo per sesso, piuttosto che scoprire una relazione sentimentale parallela per tutti questi anni.


uh, si certo, come no...:unhappy:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Sì,  lo è ....*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le ne è a conoscenza di questa tua grande delusione?
> Lo chiedo perché il sesso, per alcune donne è il termometro della relazione.
> ...


... e non si dà pace. Vorrebbe tornare indietro, vorrebbe rimediare. Mi continua a dire che non era sesso e che ho frainteso tutto. Ma il fatto che non fosse una cosa fisica mi fa solo stare più male. Lei mi fa capire che era presa da lui, direi innamorata, ed è  questo che non riesco ad accettare. Il vero problema che io avevo capito che c'era qualcosa che non tornava ma mai avrei creduto ad una relazione sentimentale così lunga con una stessa persona, indipendentemente dal sesso.


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano. Tutti cambiamo. Io ad esempio mi accorgo di essere diverso da quando avevo 20 poi 30 poi 40 anni. In ogni caso dopo oltre 15 anni di essere una cosa sola ha avuto una bella occasione di lavoro che l'ha portata a frequentare persone e luoghi impensabili. Potrei dire in breve che si è montata la testa dimenticandosi di avere un marito e due figli a casa. In ogni caso ad un certo punto ci sono stati degli episodi che l'hanno fatta ricredere e se la conosco come l'ho sempre conosciuta è anche sincera. Ma come detto le persone cambiano, lei si è resa conto degli errori e del male che mi ha fatto inconsapevolmente ma anche io sono cambiato. RRivolte quello che c'era tra noi ma so che non potrà più essere possibile.



Sai che il tuo racconto mi ha fatto pensare.  Non avevo mai riflettuto sul fatto che dopo 30 anni insieme mio marito mi ha tradita proprio quando ha cambiato lavoro, frequentava gente molto 'sportiva', ristoranti night e stava via dal lunedì al venerdì. 
Un suo socio e amico, innamoratissimo della moglie, se la intendeva con una stilista. Grandi alberghi e ristoranti di lusso, vacanze da sogno. 

 E si, frequentare gente diversa ed ambienti stimolanti, fa male!  Ti mostrano un mondo che non conosci e se sei debole.......


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Già. ...*



disincantata ha detto:


> Sai che il tuo racconto mi ha fatto pensare.  Non avevo mai riflettuto sul fatto che dopo 30 anni insieme mio marito mi ha tradita proprio quando ha cambiato lavoro, frequentava gente molto 'sportiva', ristoranti night e stava via dal lunedì al venerdì.
> Un suo socio e amico, innamoratissimo della moglie, se la intendeva con una stilista. Grandi alberghi e ristoranti di lusso, vacanze da sogno.
> 
> E si, frequentare gente diversa ed ambienti stimolanti, fa male!  Ti mostrano un mondo che non conosci e se sei debole.......


Mi sono accorto che è stata trascinata in un vortice  dal quale è uscita quando nel 2007 ha deciso basta, cambio vita e lavoro. Lentamente si è ravvicinata a me e ai figli. Sono contento di questo, ma niente sarà più come prima. Da buon padre la mia porta sarà sempre aperta per lei e se avrà bisogno io ci sarò sempre per lei. Il sesso me lo chiede sempre ma quello che provavo io prima quando facevamo l'amore non lo provo più.


----------



## Ecate (3 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai che il tuo racconto mi ha fatto pensare.  Non avevo mai riflettuto sul fatto che dopo 30 anni insieme mio marito mi ha tradita proprio quando ha cambiato lavoro, frequentava gente molto 'sportiva', ristoranti night e stava via dal lunedì al venerdì.
> Un suo socio e amico, innamoratissimo della moglie, se la intendeva con una stilista. Grandi alberghi e ristoranti di lusso, vacanze da sogno.
> 
> E si, frequentare gente diversa ed ambienti stimolanti, *fa male!  *Ti mostrano un mondo che non conosci e se sei debole.......


Rivela... 
Purtroppo non siamo sempre capaci di gestire le novità 
L'ambiente nuovo a volte fornisce l'illusione di un nuovo io.
triste, davvero.
non dico così per dire una cattiveria su tuo marito
Triste perché è peccato
si scivola in una cazzata illusoria e si fanno disastri


----------



## Darty (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si certo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per come la conosco e per quanto ne so io e, aggiungo, per come mi sono reso conto in questi anni, lei lo ha conosciuto per lavoro nel 2001 e nel 2002 hanno iniziato a lavorare insieme ed in quell'anno mi sono accorto che lei poteva eversivo iniziato una relazione parallela. La cosa è andata avanti molto bene per loro è molto male per me fino al 2005, dopo di che io me ne stavo andando ma sono rimasto per I figli. Voglio molto bene a *mia moglie che mi ha sempre detto che fraintendevo*, ma non importa. Io ho iniziato a considerarla come un'altra figlia, eccezion fatta per il sesso. Poi nel 2007 sono successi dei fatti e lei ha iniziato a rallentare la relazione con lui e a riavvicinarsi di nuovo a noi. A fine 2011 ha troncato.  Lei dice che si era montata la testa ma che io ho frainteso tutto. Il sesso non è mai stato un problema e non lo è neanche oggi. Nel 2013 ho avuto la certezza non del fatto che lei fosse cambiata ma che ha portato avanti un unica relazione per così tanto tempo. *Avrei preferito scoprire che si scopava ogni tanto uno diverso, solo per sesso, piuttosto che scoprire una relazione sentimentale parallela per tutti questi anni.*


Eh sì certo, anche la mia...

Sul secondo grassetto, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Rivela...
> Purtroppo non siamo sempre capaci di gestire le novità
> L'ambiente nuovo a volte fornisce l'illusione di un nuovo io.
> triste, davvero.
> ...



Sai, si e' trovato in un ambiente nuovo,  ristorante a pranzo zona e cena,  casa solo sua. Colleghi 'allegri' e abituati alla bella vita, tutto questo dopo i 50 anni mentre prima dopo io lavoro casa e cucina tv.  Un mondo diverso e lontano dal nostro. !Pero' io al condizionamento degli amici non avevo mai pensato.  Invece e' molto probabile che, soprattutto uno, quello della stilista, con una vita tumultuosa lo abbia convinto che tutto si puo' fare 'basta che L'altra non lo venga mai a sapere'.

Fatalita' e per altre vie pure la moglie del suo  amico  ha scoperto la relazione con la stilista.  Oltre 15 anni fa e prima che mio marito finisse a lavorare con lui lontano.   Sono ancora insieme ma non ho idea di come abbia reagito. Allora non mi sfiorava l'idea mi potesse capitare e pur dispiacendomi  (non la conoscevo ancora)  non mi rendevo conto del dolore che una puo' provare. Dopo ho fatto finta di non saperlo con lei.  

Se non ti tocca non lo puoi neppure immaginare.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Mi sono accorto che è stata trascinata in un vortice  dal quale è uscita quando nel 2007 ha deciso basta, cambio vita e lavoro. Lentamente si è ravvicinata a me e ai figli. Sono contento di questo, ma niente sarà più come prima. *Da buon padre* la mia porta sarà sempre aperta per lei e se avrà bisogno io ci sarò sempre per lei. Il sesso me lo chiede sempre ma quello che provavo io prima quando facevamo l'amore non lo provo più.


e' la seconda volta che accenni al vostro rapporto con questi termini da brividi
Spero che non ne parlavi così anche prima del tradimento


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*OVVIAMENTE NO ...*



farfalla ha detto:


> e' la seconda volta che accenni al vostro rapporto con questi termini da brividi
> Spero che non ne parlavi così anche prima del tradimento


Quando ho deciso di rimanere per i figli ho dovuto cercare di darmi una giustificazione per non litigare in continuazione. La giustificazione è stata .... ok la considero come fosse mia figlia, nel senso come fosse la mia bambina. Con molta pazienza, tenerezza. In fondo il nostro era stato veramente un grande amore ed io le voglio veramente molto bene, nonostante tutto. Il termine padre l'ho utilizzato impropriamente. È difficile descrivere sentimenti con le parole ed è difficile poi far capire agli altri il vero significato che si dà alle stesse.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quando ho deciso di rimanere per i figli ho dovuto cercare di darmi una giustificazione per non litigare in continuazione. La giustificazione è stata .... ok la considero come fosse mia figlia, nel senso come fosse la mia bambina. Con molta pazienza, tenerezza. In fondo il nostro era stato veramente un grande amore ed io le voglio veramente molto bene, nonostante tutto. Il termine padre l'ho utilizzato impropriamente. È difficile descrivere sentimenti con le parole ed è difficile poi far capire agli altri il vero significato che si dà alle stesse.


Ma lei sa che la consideri una figlia?
Riesci a non trasmetterle questo?


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quando ho deciso di rimanere per i figli ho dovuto cercare di darmi una giustificazione per non litigare in continuazione. La giustificazione è stata .... ok la considero come fosse mia figlia, nel senso come fosse la mia bambina. Con molta pazienza, tenerezza. In fondo il nostro era stato veramente un grande amore ed io le voglio veramente molto bene, nonostante tutto. Il termine padre l'ho utilizzato impropriamente. È difficile descrivere sentimenti con le parole ed è difficile poi far capire agli altri il vero significato che si dà alle stesse.


Magari lo hai gia' scritto,  quanti anni avete?  Sono piccoli i figli?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Non so.*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma lei sa che la consideri una figlia?
> Riesci a non trasmetterle questo?


Quello che so è che continua a dire di aver sbagliato, che ho frainteso, che vorrebbe che tutto tornasse come prima. Ovviamente mi chiede spesso perché sono rimasto perché ora perché non l'ho fermata perché,  perché.  La verità è che lei all'epoca non ci sentiva, doveva lavorare. Cosa che ha fatto molto bene per la verità ....è molto brava, competente, seria sul lavoro, questo si.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quello che so è che continua a dire di aver sbagliato, che ho frainteso, che vorrebbe che tutto tornasse come prima. Ovviamente mi chiede spesso perché sono rimasto perché ora perché non l'ho fermata perché,  perché.  La verità è che lei all'epoca non ci sentiva, doveva lavorare. Cosa che ha fatto molto bene per la verità ....è molto brava, competente, seria sul lavoro, questo si.


Spero per te davvero che non lo percepisca.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Dal 2001 ne è passato di tempo.*



disincantata ha detto:


> Magari lo hai gia' scritto,  quanti anni avete?  Sono piccoli i figli?


Ora hanno 24 e 18 anni.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai che il tuo racconto mi ha fatto pensare.  Non avevo mai riflettuto sul fatto che dopo 30 anni insieme mio marito mi ha tradita proprio quando ha cambiato lavoro, frequentava gente molto 'sportiva', ristoranti night e stava via dal lunedì al venerdì.
> Un suo socio e amico, innamoratissimo della moglie, se la intendeva con una stilista. Grandi alberghi e ristoranti di lusso, vacanze da sogno.
> 
> E si, frequentare gente diversa ed ambienti stimolanti, fa male!  Ti mostrano un mondo che non conosci e se sei debole.......



Anche mio marito ha fatto il tuffo nel rutilante mondo dei vipss, affascinato da uno stile di vita sconosciuto,  all'opposto del nostro. Difatti parla spesso della sensazione di "leggerezza" che la cosa gli dava, salvo subodorare costantemente la puzza di vuoto pneumatico, ma accantonarla per godere della frizzantezza del nulla che lo distraeva dalla banalità della routine familiare. Una volpe insomma, che al riempimento totale dei coglioni di minchiate che neanche a 15 anni, è collassato vomitando su lei e sul se stesso diventato con lei ogni bruttura. A tratti. Perchè a volte invece dice che era un'esperienza che gli mancava (mai tradito che lui sappia, e mai traditore).. Manco l'ex moglie con la quale si lanciavano i coltelli aveva tradito mai. Che culo che ho


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Non è stupida ....*



farfalla ha detto:


> Spero per te davvero che non lo percepisca.


.... credo percepisca molte cose ma non si arrende.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Rivela...
> Purtroppo non siamo sempre capaci di gestire le novità
> L'ambiente nuovo a volte fornisce l'illusione di un nuovo io.
> triste, davvero.
> ...



Si.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ora hanno 24 e 18 anni.


visto che questo è il 3d di Kassia, che ne dici se asporto l'OT e ti creo un 3d autonomo tuo?    credo sia più giusto sia per Kassia che per te.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> .... credo percepisca molte cose ma non si arrende.


Non è questione di arrendersi è trovare le motivazioni per restare.
Probabilmente vuole espiare le sue colpe


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> visto che questo è il 3d di Kassia, che ne dici se asporto l'OT e ti creo un 3d autonomo tuo?    credo sia più giusto sia per Kassia che per te.


Sembri un chirurgo


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> .... credo percepisca molte cose ma non si arrende.



Ciao

leggendoti mi sembra che tu sia intrappolato e immobile nel dolore e nella delusione. 
Nel senso, che mi sembra che tu ti sia fermato ... e lasci accadere le cose come vengono. 
Non riesco a spiegarmi. Non leggo un percorso di elaborazione ... di un'evoluzione ... un qualcosa ... 
Tu come la vedi?


sienne


----------



## patroclo (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> .... credo percepisca molte cose ma non si arrende.


Ma vale la pena vivere così ?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*NO ...*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggendoti mi sembra che tu sia intrappolato e immobile nel dolore e nella delusione.
> Nel senso, che mi sembra che tu ti sia fermato ... e lasci accadere le cose come vengono.
> ...


... non sono intrappolato. Ho fatto una scelta e sono felice della scelta. Non riesco a trovare un'altra che mi dà i brividi che mi dava lei, per cui resto con chi amo di più.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ho chiesto a Kassia se fosse mia moglie.*



perplesso ha detto:


> visto che questo è il 3d di Kassia, che ne dici se asporto l'OT e ti creo un 3d autonomo tuo?    credo sia più giusto sia per Kassia che per te.


Credo stia leggendo con attenzione.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ovviamente SI*



ermik ha detto:


> Ma vale la pena vivere così ?


Vale sempre vivere il meglio che si può. ... ora il mio meglio è questo.


----------



## patroclo (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Vale sempre vivere il meglio che si può. ... ora il mio meglio è questo.


dalla rabbia che esprimi non dai esattamente l'impressione del "meglio" ..... poi tutto è relativo


----------



## Ultimo (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano. Tutti cambiamo. Io ad esempio mi accorgo di essere diverso da quando avevo 20 poi 30 poi 40 anni. In ogni caso dopo oltre 15 anni di essere una cosa sola ha avuto una bella occasione di lavoro che l'ha portata a frequentare persone e luoghi impensabili. Potrei dire in breve che si è montata la testa dimenticandosi di avere un marito e due figli a casa. In ogni caso ad un certo punto ci sono stati degli episodi che l'hanno fatta ricredere e se la conosco come l'ho sempre conosciuta è anche sincera. Ma come detto le persone cambiano, lei si è resa conto degli errori e del male che mi ha fatto inconsapevolmente ma anche io sono cambiato. RRivolte quello che c'era tra noi ma so che non potrà più essere possibile.


Le persone non è che cambiano, fanno delle scelte. Fatte quelle le perseguono. 

Solo che a volte, alcune scelte si rinnegano, trovare le motivazioni esatte, sincere e volute di alcuni rinnegamenti possono portare a certi equilibri, a volte ad una persona sola, a volte ad entrambi, a volte diverse a volte uguali.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Credo stia leggendo con attenzione.


non credo sia tua moglie.    qui leggerà anche meglio


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> In che modo è cambiata? *Quasi sempre le persone non cambiano ma si rivelano per quello che sono...*



Anche se non è una verità assoluta, il dubbio che sia "quasi sempre così" è quasi una certezza...


----------



## Darty (3 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> dalla rabbia che esprimi non dai esattamente l'impressione del "meglio" ..... poi tutto è relativo


Più che rabbia leggo in lui una profonda delusione. E una grande rassegnazione. Sbaglio Anonimo?


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Le persone non è che cambiano, fanno delle scelte.* Fatte quelle le perseguono.
> 
> Solo che a volte, alcune scelte si rinnegano, trovare le motivazioni esatte, sincere e volute di alcuni rinnegamenti possono portare a certi equilibri, a volte ad una persona sola, a volte ad entrambi, a volte diverse a volte uguali.




Grazie Ultimo per questa frase che mi sta facendo riflettere.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Più che rabbia leggo in lui una profonda delusione. E una grande rassegnazione. Sbaglio Anonimo?



Rispondo io perché la mia storia d'amore ha le stesse caratteristiche della sua.
C'è rassegnazione perché sappiamo che, molto difficilmente, potremo rinnamorarci di qualcun altro/a conoscendo l'intensità del sentimento provato per "loro".
Gli amori che nascono da ragazzi sono particolari ed è facile che diventino "simbiotici", due parti uguali della stessa mela, un intreccio fortissimo di passioni.
E la delusione è devastante...


----------



## Darty (3 Novembre 2015)

*Sì*



Diletta ha detto:


> Rispondo io perché la mia storia d'amore ha le stesse caratteristiche *della sua*.
> C'è rassegnazione perché sappiamo che, molto difficilmente, potremo rinnamorarci di qualcun altro/a conoscendo l'intensità del sentimento provato per "loro".
> Gli amori che nascono da ragazzi sono particolari ed è facile che diventino "simbiotici", due parti uguali della stessa mela, un intreccio fortissimo di passioni.
> E la delusione è devastante...


Delle nostre Diletta.


----------



## patroclo (3 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rispondo io perché la mia storia d'amore ha le stesse caratteristiche della sua.
> C'è rassegnazione perché sappiamo che, molto difficilmente, potremo rinnamorarci di qualcun altro/a conoscendo l'intensità del sentimento provato per "loro".
> Gli amori che nascono da ragazzi sono particolari ed è facile che diventino "simbiotici", due parti uguali della stessa mela, un intreccio fortissimo di passioni.
> E la delusione è devastante...


...... infatti non capisco ne te ne lui. 
Capisco benissimo l'amore adolescenziale che poi cresce, matura, ecc.ecc.
capisco tutti i tuoi motivi ( non ho scritto condivido ...) che ti fanno rimanere con tuo marito

.... e la mia domanda anche nel tuo caso è " .... ne vale la pena?"


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Lo so ...*



perplesso ha detto:


> non credo sia tua moglie.    qui leggerà anche meglio


Era una piccola provocazione perché la sua storia ha un pochino della mia.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Delusione*



Darty ha detto:


> Più che rabbia leggo in lui una profonda delusione. E una grande rassegnazione. Sbaglio Anonimo?


enorme per come sono andate le cose. Rassegnazione mai ... non ho trovato un'altra persona che mi emoziona come lei.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*Hai parlato per me*



Diletta ha detto:


> Rispondo io perché la mia storia d'amore ha le stesse caratteristiche della sua.
> C'è rassegnazione perché sappiamo che, molto difficilmente, potremo rinnamorarci di qualcun altro/a conoscendo l'intensità del sentimento provato per "loro".
> Gli amori che nascono da ragazzi sono particolari ed è facile che diventino "simbiotici", due parti uguali della stessa mela, un intreccio fortissimo di passioni.
> E la delusione è devastante...


Non potevi usare parole migliori.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Rivela...
> Purtroppo non siamo sempre capaci di gestire le novità
> L'ambiente nuovo a volte fornisce l'illusione di un nuovo io.
> triste, davvero.
> ...


Quoto, sei sempre da applauso.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rispondo io perché la mia storia d'amore ha le stesse caratteristiche della sua.
> C'è rassegnazione perché sappiamo che, molto difficilmente, potremo rinnamorarci di qualcun altro/a conoscendo l'intensità del sentimento provato per "loro".
> Gli amori che nascono da ragazzi sono particolari ed è facile che diventino "simbiotici", due parti uguali della stessa mela, un intreccio fortissimo di passioni.
> E la delusione è devastante...



Io ho sposato il ragazzo dell'adolescenza, il primo amore, colui sul quale ho investito tutto. Tutto. E il divorzio, dopo che davvero ne aveva fatte di ogni, è stata una liberazione, la scelta migliore che potessi fare per la mia vita e quella dei miei figli. Era proprio una questione di sopravvivenza visto che non intendeva nè ravvedersi nè minimamente cambiare qualcosa nello stile di vita dissennato che viveva.  Mi sono rassegnata ad accettare di aver scelto l'uomo sbagliato, ma non mi sono rassegnata a pagare per tutta la vita l'errore fatto. Ero giovane e mi sono data un'altra possibilità: fantastica.

 Fino al tradimento 





Posso urlare?



:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano. Tutti cambiamo. Io ad esempio mi accorgo di essere diverso da quando avevo 20 poi 30 poi 40 anni. In ogni caso dopo oltre 15 anni di essere una cosa sola ha avuto una bella occasione di lavoro che l'ha portata a frequentare persone e luoghi impensabili. Potrei dire in breve che si è montata la testa dimenticandosi di avere un marito e due figli a casa. In ogni caso ad un certo punto ci sono stati degli episodi che l'hanno fatta ricredere e se la conosco come l'ho sempre conosciuta è anche sincera. Ma come detto le persone cambiano, lei si è resa conto degli errori e del male che mi ha fatto inconsapevolmente ma anche io sono cambiato. RRivolte quello che c'era tra noi ma so che non potrà più essere possibile.


Secondo me non cambiamo come indole ma facciamo dei cambiamenti nel nostro modo di affrontare le situazioni... Quello che ieri lo affrontavamo in un modo oggi lo affrontiamo diversamente per via del esperienza  ma il nostro modo di essere tale rimane... E a volte ripetiamo gli stessi sbagli solo che ce accorgiamo prima... si spera. Lei ti ha tradito. Il tradimento è una crepa bella grossa e pensare che si possa tornare come prima è un illusione e sarebbe forse anche sbagliato. Vi dovete conoscere per ciò che avete acquisito con le vostre esperienze anche quelle negative per ritrovarvi...


----------



## Ecate (3 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto, sei sempre da applauso.


Urka 
grazie Divì
sono in imbarazzo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Secondo me non cambiamo come indole ma facciamo dei cambiamenti nel nostro modo di affrontare le situazioni... Quello che ieri lo affrontavamo in un modo oggi lo affrontiamo diversamente per via dell'esperienza  ma il nostro modo di essere tale rimane... E a volte ripetiamo gli stessi sbagli solo che ce accorgiamo prima... si spera. Lei ti ha tradito. Il tradimento è una crepa bella grossa e pensare che si possa tornare come prima è un illusione e sarebbe forse anche sbagliato. Vi dovete conoscere per ciò che avete acquisito con le vostre esperienze anche quelle negative per ritrovarvi...


È solamente una disquisizione, la sostanza è la prospettiva con cui si osservano gli eventi. Che si dica che siamo cambiati noi o che sia cambiato il modo con il quale affrontiamo la vita significa che rispetto a prima c'è stato un cambiamento. Comunque non è facile. Sette anni sono tanti,  hanno cambiato molte cose. Per capire di cosa parlo prova ad immaginare a questa conversazione ed inizia a contare. Poi ne riparliamo ... nel 2022.


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ...... infatti non capisco ne te ne lui.
> Capisco benissimo l'amore adolescenziale che poi cresce, matura, ecc.ecc.
> capisco tutti i tuoi motivi ( non ho scritto condivido ...) che ti fanno rimanere con tuo marito
> 
> .... e la mia domanda anche nel tuo caso è " .... ne vale la pena?"



...e la risposta è: 
ne vale la pena ORA perché l'altra decisione mi peggiorerebbe la vita e non di poco.
Poi, è ovvio che la totale indifferenza non ci sia (parlo da parte mia perché lui è sempre lo stesso con me) per quel filo a cui siamo legati da sempre e per i ricordi di quello che fu, per la nostra storia, e quando tutto questo riaffiora, perché succede, un velo di malinconia mi avvolge. Non so dire se succederebbe uguale con un taglio netto deciso da me, cosa che ora, anche se lo volessi, non potrei permettermelo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È solamente una disquisizione, la sostanza è la prospettiva con cui si osservano gli eventi. Che si dica che siamo cambiati noi o che sia cambiato il modo con il quale affrontiamo la vita significa che rispetto a prima c'è stato un cambiamento. Comunque non è facile. Sette anni sono tanti,  hanno cambiato molte cose. Per capire di cosa parlo prova ad immaginare a questa conversazione ed inizia a contare. Poi ne riparliamo ... nel 2022.



Anonimo, posso chiederti nella tua parte di campo come hai giocato tu nei lunghi anni in cui lei era lontana dalla famiglia? Sicuramente ti sei occupato dei figli, ma per la coppia tu cosa hai fatto? Non è una provocazione, e ci mancherebbe, ti chiedo solo come mai non hai mai preso in mano la situazione affontando lei e cercando di fare il punto; lei era distratta da un invaghimento, ma tu perchè hai sopportato in silenzio tutto quanto per anni, perchè ti sei deciso, se ho capito bene, solo molto tempo dopo i primi sospetti, a mettere mano alla verità? In sette anni, oltre a cambiare in seguito ai cambiamenti di lei, tu, per conto tuo e indipendentemente da tua moglie, come ti sei mosso?


----------



## Eratò (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È solamente una disquisizione, la sostanza è la prospettiva con cui si osservano gli eventi. Che si dica che siamo cambiati noi o che sia cambiato il modo con il quale affrontiamo la vita significa che rispetto a prima c'è stato un cambiamento. Comunque non è facile. Sette anni sono tanti,  hanno cambiato molte cose. Per capire di cosa parlo prova ad immaginare a questa conversazione ed inizia a contare. Poi ne riparliamo ... nel 2022.


Per 7 anni ti ha tradito e per 7 anni hai subito? Perché?


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per come la conosco e per quanto ne so io e, aggiungo, per come mi sono reso conto in questi anni, lei lo ha conosciuto per lavoro nel 2001 e nel 2002 hanno iniziato a lavorare insieme ed in quell'anno mi sono accorto che lei poteva eversivo iniziato una relazione parallela. La cosa è andata avanti molto bene per loro è molto male per me fino al 2005, dopo di che io me ne stavo andando ma sono rimasto per I figli. Voglio molto bene a mia moglie che mi ha sempre detto che fraintendevo, ma non importa. Io ho iniziato a considerarla come un'altra figlia, eccezion fatta per il sesso. Poi nel 2007 sono successi dei fatti e lei ha iniziato a rallentare la relazione con lui e a riavvicinarsi di nuovo a noi. A fine 2011 ha troncato.  Lei dice che si era montata la testa ma che io ho frainteso tutto. Il sesso non è mai stato un problema e non lo è neanche oggi. Nel 2013 ho avuto la certezza non del fatto che lei fosse cambiata ma che ha portato avanti un unica relazione per così tanto tempo. *Avrei preferito scoprire che si scopava ogni tanto uno diverso, solo per sesso, piuttosto che scoprire una relazione sentimentale parallela per tutti questi anni*.


Non preoccuparti di questo, come la giri giri sono cose che infastidiscono e tormentano a prescindere.


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti di questo, come la giri giri sono cose che *infastidiscono* e tormentano a prescindere.




Non è un po' troppo leggero come termine?


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti di questo, come la giri giri sono cose che infastidiscono e tormentano a prescindere.


Lo credo anch'io. Se si scopre che l'altro va scopando a destra e a manca forse è ancora peggio perchè manca perfino il movente di un minimo di sentimento.


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Ermik*



ermik ha detto:


> ...... infatti non capisco ne te ne lui.
> Capisco benissimo l'amore adolescenziale che poi cresce, matura, ecc.ecc.
> capisco tutti i tuoi motivi ( non ho scritto condivido ...) che ti fanno rimanere con tuo marito
> 
> .... e la mia domanda anche nel tuo caso è " .... ne vale la pena?"


Ti rispondo per me: sì, ne vale la pena. Per i nostri figli in primis ma anche per mia moglie che amo ancora molto, nonostante tutto. Nonostante la profonda delusione e l’amarezza che ancora mi porto dentro…ho scelto di crederci e di andare avanti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ti rispondo per me: sì, ne vale la pena. Per i nostri figli in primis ma anche per mia moglie che amo ancora molto, nonostante tutto. Nonostante la profonda delusione e l’amarezza che ancora mi porto dentro…ho scelto di crederci e di andare avanti.



Vedo un sacco di gente, compresa me, che continua ad amare nonostante il tradimento. Mi sto convincendo che alla fin fine chi tradisce fa benissimo; nella maggior parte dei casi si viene perdonati con buona pace loro e il tormento di chi ha subito. Menare per primi e non perderci nulla, se non qualche notte insonne e l'assorbimento di qualche insulto. Bella la vita, eh?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*Difficile spiegare, ancora più complicato farsi capire.*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anonimo, posso chiederti nella tua parte di campo come hai giocato tu nei lunghi anni in cui lei era lontana dalla famiglia? Sicuramente ti sei occupato dei figli, ma per la coppia tu cosa hai fatto? Non è una provocazione, e ci mancherebbe, ti chiedo solo come mai non hai mai preso in mano la situazione affontando lei e cercando di fare il punto; lei era distratta da un invaghimento, ma tu perchè hai sopportato in silenzio tutto quanto per anni, perchè ti sei deciso, se ho capito bene, solo molto tempo dopo i primi sospetti, a mettere mano alla verità? In sette anni, oltre a cambiare in seguito ai cambiamenti di lei, tu, per conto tuo e indipendentemente da tua moglie, come ti sei mosso?


Lei era spesso, quasi sempre, fuori per lavoro e tornava a casa molto tardi. A volte si assentava anche nei week end. Per non parlare delle vacanze che io e i ragazzi abbiamo per anni fatto da soli, sia in inverno che in estate. Durante la settimana lei tornava quasi sempre tardi ed i figli erano sempre già a letto e spesso pure io. Il sabato e la domenica, se non era via per lavoro, non potevo passarli certo a litigare. Facevo in modo che stesse, almeno quei giorni, con i figli. Solo che ti accorgi se una persona è presente o no. In ogni caso io non immaginavo che avesse una relazione sentimentale (cosa che tutt'ora nega con forza dicendo che ho frainteso), e che ho scoperto quando tutto era finito. Ho sempre provato a parlarle ma lei mi faceva tacere con il sesso, dicendo non stiamo mai insieme e vuoi litigare?  Così è stato. Giusto o sbagliato che sia. Poi lei ha preso una decisione quando si è resa conto che quella vita era solo effimera, che a casa aveva una bella famiglia che le voleva bene e che mi aveva perso. Se ne accorta perchè ci conosciamo da sempre, siamo cresciuti insieme e sentiva che non ero quello di prima. Ha rinunciato a scegliere un posto di alta responsabilità ancora più impegnativo e distante, ma io ero cambiato. Poi la grande delusione è arrivata quando ho scoperto casualmente che ha avuto una relazione che è durata anni e che ha gestito parallelamente alla nostra vita, anche se lei continua a negare.


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Urka
> grazie Divì
> sono in imbarazzo


Hai detto una verità, in fondo. Credo ci sia un "momento" narcisista per ognuno, poi alcuni ne sono immuni, altri sanno non farsi trasportare e coinvolgere perché tutto sommato sanno guardarsi dentro. Altri invece ci cadono con tutte le scarpe.

Quando anonimo dice che la moglie gli ripete che ha frainteso credo che lei si riferisca proprio al fatto che l'illusorietà delle vicende di quegli anni poco contano a livello sentimentale. Purtroppo per lei non è cosi, quello che fai, per quello che ti racconti o vorresti raccontare, la verità è che hai tradito, devi capire che hai provocato dei danni, irreparabili come in questo caso. Cioè se tu stessa capisci a posteriori (dopo 10 anni!!) che hai fatto una mera cazzata, figurati il tuo partner quale tipo di elaborazione può fare con un materiale del genere.


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è un po' troppo leggero come termine?


 Lo so.....è per questo che ho aggiunto "tormentano".


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*Non è proprio così.*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vedo un sacco di gente, compresa me, che continua ad amare nonostante il tradimento. Mi sto convincendo che alla fin fine chi tradisce fa benissimo; nella maggior parte dei casi si viene perdonati con buona pace loro e il tormento di chi ha subito. Menare per primi e non perderci nulla, se non qualche notte insonne e l'assorbimento di qualche insulto. Bella la vita, eh?


Il male che ti ha inflitto non potrà mai essere dimenticato. Immagina che, anche senza accorgersene, ti abbia amputato un arto. Tutte le scuse del mondo, tutto l'amore che potrai darle in futuro, non potrà farti tornare quello di prima e farti ricrescere  resero l'arto che hai perso. Solo che l'arto che mi ha amputato si trova dentro di me e non è visibile.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*SÌ.*



JON ha detto:


> Hai detto una verità, in fondo. Credo ci sia un "momento" narcisista per ognuno, poi alcuni ne sono immuni, altri sanno non farsi trasportare e coinvolgere perché tutto sommato sanno guardarsi dentro. Altri invece ci cadono con tutte le scarpe.
> 
> Quando anonimo dice che la moglie gli ripete che ha frainteso credo che lei si riferisca proprio al fatto che l'illusorietà delle vicende di quegli anni poco contano a livello sentimentale. Purtroppo per lei non è cosi, quello che fai, per quello che ti racconti o vorresti raccontare, la verità è che hai tradito, devi capire che hai provocato dei danni, irreparabili come in questo caso. Cioè se tu stessa capisci a posteriori (dopo 10 anni!!) che hai fatto una mera cazzata, figurati il tuo partner quale tipo di elaborazione può fare con un materiale del genere.


SI, HAI DETTO BENE.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*AMORE.*



Eratò ha detto:


> Per 7 anni ti ha tradito e per 7 anni hai subito? Perché?


Per lei, per la famiglia e per me.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*Spiegati meglio.*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le ne è a conoscenza di questa tua grande delusione?
> Lo chiedo perché il sesso, per alcune donne è il termometro della relazione.
> ...


Cosa intendi?


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Mary*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vedo un sacco di gente, compresa me, che continua ad amare nonostante il tradimento. Mi sto convincendo che alla fin fine chi tradisce fa benissimo; nella maggior parte dei casi si viene perdonati con buona pace loro e il tormento di chi ha subito. Menare per primi e non perderci nulla, se non qualche notte insonne e l'assorbimento di qualche insulto. *Bella la vita, eh?*


Eccome, Mary. Ci ho pensato spesso anch'io:up:


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Hai detto una verità, in fondo. Credo ci sia un "momento" narcisista per ognuno, poi alcuni ne sono immuni, altri sanno non farsi trasportare e coinvolgere perché tutto sommato sanno guardarsi dentro. Altri invece ci cadono con tutte le scarpe.
> 
> Quando anonimo dice che la moglie gli ripete che ha frainteso *credo che lei si riferisca proprio al fatto che l'illusorietà delle vicende di quegli anni poco contano a livello sentimentale*. Purtroppo per lei non è cosi, quello che fai, per quello che ti racconti o vorresti raccontare, la verità è che hai tradito, devi capire che hai provocato dei danni, irreparabili come in questo caso. Cioè se tu stessa capisci a posteriori (dopo 10 anni!!) che hai fatto una mera cazzata, figurati il tuo partner quale tipo di elaborazione può fare con un materiale del genere.


Credo anche io: mio marito dice sempre che era tutto finto, una bolla, irreale.

L'ho invitato a smettere di spiegare


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il male che ti ha inflitto non potrà mai essere dimenticato. Immagina che, anche senza accorgersene, ti abbia amputato un arto. Tutte le scuse del mondo, tutto l'amore che potrai darle in futuro, non potrà farti tornare quello di prima e farti ricrescere  resero l'arto che hai perso. Solo che l'arto che mi ha amputato si trova dentro di me e non è visibile.



Io non mi sento menomata, anzi. Tutta questa storia, seppure costata fiumi di lacrime , sangue e sudore, mi ha dato tanto. Forse arriverò perfino un giorno a benedirla senza piangere. Non si può crescere senza passare attraverso il dolore, per me è un dato di fatto, e se il prezzo da pagare per ciò che sto diventando, o meglio che sto scoprendo di me e tenevo celato, è così alto, va bene lo stesso. Se avessi avuto la facoltà di scegliere non l'avrei fatto e sarei rimasta nel limbo del tiraacampare per sempre; meglio uno scossone che ti lascia stordito ma che ti sveglia, che il sonno perenne.


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Credo anche io: mio marito dice sempre che era tutto finto, una bolla, irreale.
> 
> L'ho invitato a smettere di spiegare


Dev'essere l'art. 3 del manuale del perfetto traditore scoperto. 
Il primo è mentire sempre e comunque. 
Il secondo, di fronte all'evidenza, ammettere due volte di tutto, e non più di due. 


:rotfl:


Ps: diosanto, le stesse identiche parole di mio marito


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lei era spesso, quasi sempre, fuori per lavoro e tornava a casa molto tardi. A volte si assentava anche nei week end. Per non parlare delle vacanze che io e i ragazzi abbiamo per anni fatto da soli, sia in inverno che in estate. Durante la settimana lei tornava quasi sempre tardi ed i figli erano sempre già a letto e spesso pure io. Il sabato e la domenica, se non era via per lavoro, non potevo passarli certo a litigare. Facevo in modo che stesse, almeno quei giorni, con i figli. Solo che ti accorgi se una persona è presente o no. In ogni caso io non immaginavo che avesse una relazione sentimentale (cosa che tutt'ora nega con forza dicendo che ho frainteso), e che ho scoperto quando tutto era finito. Ho sempre provato a parlarle ma lei mi faceva tacere con il sesso, dicendo non stiamo mai insieme e vuoi litigare?  Così è stato. Giusto o sbagliato che sia. Poi lei ha preso una decisione quando si è resa conto che quella vita era solo effimera, che a casa aveva una bella famiglia che le voleva bene e che mi aveva perso. Se ne accorta perchè ci conosciamo da sempre, siamo cresciuti insieme e sentiva che non ero quello di prima. Ha rinunciato a scegliere un posto di alta responsabilità ancora più impegnativo e distante, ma io ero cambiato. Poi la grande delusione è arrivata quando ho scoperto casualmente che ha avuto una relazione che è durata anni e che ha gestito parallelamente alla nostra vita, anche se lei continua a negare.


Capita che certe situazioni passino sotto il naso per tanto tempo. In fondo ti fidavi "ciecamente" di lei. Poi è una caratteristica comune di tutte le persone più oneste quella di non avere quella malizia di andare a pensare che possano accadere certe cose. Cioè, per una forma di ingenuità, si tende a pensare gli altri sulla base della propria indole. Se questi altri poi, nella fattispecie, rappresentano tua moglie è naturale che inizialmente non ti aspetteresti un comportamento simile. Eppure.

Stai tranquillo, ometterà tutto quello che può omettere. L'unica tua consolazione può essere che lo fa per evitare che la situazione degeneri ulteriormente. Qui il caso è un po' in bilico tra due scuole di pensiero attuabili. Se da un lato l'omissione potrebbe servire, dall'altro, dato che tu sai delle cose, la massima apertura potrebbe servire a ripristinare un clima di fiducia.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*Benedirla proprio no.*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io non mi sento menomata, anzi. Tutta questa storia, seppure costata fiumi di lacrime , sangue e sudore, mi ha dato tanto. Forse arriverò perfino un giorno a benedirla senza piangere. Non si può crescere senza passare attraverso il dolore, per me è un dato di fatto, e se il prezzo da pagare per ciò che sto diventando, o meglio che sto scoprendo di me e tenevo celato, è così alto, va bene lo stesso. Se avessi avuto la facoltà di scegliere non l'avrei fatto e sarei rimasta nel limbo del tiraacampare per sempre; meglio uno scossone che ti lascia stordito ma che ti sveglia, che il sonno perenne.


Io sono sempre stato onesto con me stesso. Anch'io vado avanti bene. Non sono addormentato. Vivo bene la mia vita, ma porto dentro di me una grande delusione ed un grande dolore. Tutto qui. D'altronde sono passati anni e quando siamo soli e mi guarda negli occhi io leggo quello che vorrebbe dirmi e non lo fa perché anche lei legge nei miei.


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Sì*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> enorme per come sono andate le cose. Rassegnazione mai ... non ho trovato un'altra persona che mi emoziona come lei.


Ti capisco perfettamente. Volevo però dare al termine “rassegnazione” un altro significato: rassegnato per come sono andate le cose. Per averne preso atto…per me è stato un percorso lungo, non riuscivo ad accettare la cosa, la rifiutavo. Il suo atteggiamento, la doppia faccia. La falsità. Il fatto di aver messo a repentaglio la cosa per me più importante, la nostra famiglia. Poi la rabbia è scemata ed è subentrata appunto la rassegnazione….questo intendevo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*AHAHAHAHA*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dev'essere l'art. 3 del manuale del perfetto traditore scoperto.
> Il primo è mentire sempre e comunque.
> Il secondo, di fronte all'evidenza, ammettere due volte di tutto, e non più di due.
> 
> ...


Ahahahahah


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Credo anche io: *mio marito dice sempre che era tutto finto, una bolla, irreale*.
> 
> L'ho invitato a smettere di spiegare


Ma è vero sai.
Tanto per cominciare bisogna ammettere che sia principalmente la pulsione sessuale a spingerci verso determinate azioni. Poi inizia la fase adulatrice dove l'espressione sentimentale non è tanto rivolta all'altro, ma è piuttosto uno specchi per se stessi.

Quindi, è vero che hai detto è fatto un sacco di cazzate, certificate piuttosto dal senno del poi, ma ci hai messo pure una certa "voglia" che per la tua dignità faresti bene a non camuffare.


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stato onesto con me stesso. Anch'io vado avanti bene. Non sono addormentato. Vivo bene la mia vita, ma porto dentro di me una grande delusione ed un grande dolore. Tutto qui. D'altronde sono passati anni e quando siamo soli e mi guarda negli occhi io leggo quello che vorrebbe dirmi e non lo fa perché anche lei legge nei miei.


Capisco e mi riconosco in quello che dici.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente. Volevo però dare al termine “rassegnazione” un altro significato: rassegnato per come sono andate le cose. Per averne preso atto…per me è stato un percorso lungo, non riuscivo ad accettare la cosa, la rifiutavo. Il suo atteggiamento, la doppia faccia. La falsità. Il fatto di aver messo a repentaglio la cosa per me più importante, la nostra famiglia. Poi la rabbia è scemata ed è subentrata appunto la rassegnazione….questo intendevo.


In questo senso vale per me la stessa cosa.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Capita che certe situazioni passino sotto il naso per tanto tempo. In fondo ti fidavi "ciecamente" di lei. Poi è una caratteristica comune di tutte le persone più oneste quella di non avere quella malizia di andare a pensare che possano accadere certe cose. Cioè, per una forma di ingenuità, si tende a pensare gli altri sulla base della propria indole. Se questi altri poi, nella fattispecie, rappresentano tua moglie è naturale che inizialmente non ti aspetteresti un comportamento simile. Eppure.
> 
> Stai tranquillo, ometterà tutto quello che può omettere. L'unica tua consolazione può essere che lo fa per evitare che la situazione degeneri ulteriormente. Qui il caso è un po' in bilico tra due scuole di pensiero attuabili. Se da un lato l'omissione potrebbe servire, dall'altro, dato che tu sai delle cose, la massima apertura potrebbe servire a ripristinare un clima di fiducia.


Ora non è più importante. Non le chiedo nulla e questo per lei è un segno che non me ne importa nulla. Io ho sempre preferito una brutta verità ad una comoda bugia anche perché questa, una volta scoperta, mina la fiducia per sempre.


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ora non è più importante. Non le chiedo nulla e questo per lei è un segno che non me ne importa nulla. Io ho sempre preferito una brutta verità ad una comoda bugia anche perché questa, una volta scoperta, mina la fiducia per sempre.


Posso chiederti?
Tra il 2007 e il 2011 tu eri al corrente dei fatti?


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Sì*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ora non è più importante. Non le chiedo nulla e questo per lei è un segno che non me ne importa nulla. Io ho sempre *preferito una brutta verità ad una comoda bugia anche perché questa, una volta scoperta, mina la fiducia per sempre.*


Assolutamente d'accordo:up:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Posso chiederti?
> Tra il 2007 e il 2011 tu eri al corrente dei fatti?


A partire dal 2008 lei ha iniziato a cambiare, a stare più in famiglia, vacanze insieme. Ho sentito che si stava riavvicinarsi a noi. Lei in questo periodo, come tutt'ora, continua a dire che ho frainteso tutto, che stava via solo per lavoro, che il lavoro era importante e che si era lasciata travolgere, che ha sbagliato e capito. Io ho ricostruito e capito solo 2013 che lei ha avuto una relazione sentimentale unica.


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> A partire dal 2008 lei ha iniziato a cambiare, a stare più in famiglia, vacanze insieme. Ho sentito che si stava riavvicinarsi a noi. Lei in questo periodo, come tutt'ora, continua a dire che ho frainteso tutto, che stava via solo per lavoro, che il lavoro era importante e che si era lasciata travolgere, che ha sbagliato e capito. Io ho ricostruito e capito solo 2013 che lei ha avuto una relazione sentimentale unica.


Quindi, se ho capito, nel 2013 hai realizzato in base a prove, suppongo, e intuizioni che ha avuto una storia iniziata dopo il 2001 e conclusasi definitivamente nel 2011.

Tu ritieni che la cosa sia andata avanti fino al 2011, ma lei ha dato segni evidenti di cambiamento dal 2008. Tu da parte tua hai scoperto un tradimento compiuto e finito da se. Se lei insiste che hai frainteso, potrebbe significare forse che la storia è iniziata ben dopo il 2001 (inizio nuovo lavoro) è finita nel 2007-2008 quando ha iniziato a dare i primi segni di cambiamento. Forse vuole dirti che da parte tua stai amplificando la portata di quella relazione. Per carità, anche se fosse, è sempre una brutta situazione. Però sarebbe importante capire anche come è finita la storia, dato che è morta, mi pare, senza il tuo intervento.


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> A partire dal 2008 lei ha iniziato a cambiare, a stare più in famiglia, vacanze insieme. Ho sentito che si stava riavvicinarsi a noi. Lei in questo periodo, come tutt'ora, continua a dire che ho frainteso tutto, che stava via solo per lavoro, che il lavoro era importante e che si era lasciata travolgere, che ha sbagliato e capito. Io ho ricostruito e capito solo 2013 che lei ha avuto una relazione sentimentale unica.


Scusa l'ennesima domanda, se ti va e per capire: il tipo tua moglie lo ha conosciuto nel 2001. Tu avevi già dei sospetti se non ho capito male. Si è allontanata per molto tempo. Poi il suo atteggiamento è cambiato nel 2011. Successivamente come hai avuto evidenza (solo 2 anni dopo) della sua relazione sentimentale parallela? Hai letto mail/messaggi?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi, se ho capito, nel 2013 hai realizzato in base a prove, suppongo, e intuizioni che ha avuto una storia iniziata dopo il 2001 e conclusasi definitivamente nel 2011.
> 
> Tu ritieni che la cosa sia andata avanti fino al 2011, ma lei ha dato segni evidenti di cambiamento dal 2008. Tu da parte tua hai scoperto un tradimento compiuto e finito da se. Se lei insiste che hai frainteso, potrebbe significare forse che la storia è iniziata ben dopo il 2001 (inizio nuovo lavoro) è finita nel 2007-2008 quando ha iniziato a dare i primi segni di cambiamento. Forse vuole dirti che da parte tua stai amplificando la portata di quella relazione. Per carità, anche se fosse, è sempre una brutta situazione. Però sarebbe importante capire anche come è finita la storia, dato che è morta, mi pare, senza il tuo intervento.


Gli anni più bui sono stati quelli dal 2002 al 2005, poi qualcosa è cambiato in me, sono cambiato io, é cambiato il modo di rapportarmi con lei. A fine anno 2007 le è stato proposto un incarico molto importante che l'avrebbe impegnata totalmente. Lei ha scelto un'altra strada percependo che avrebbe perso la sua famiglia. Nel 2011 sono certo che il rapporto con l'altro si era completamente chiuso.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Scusa l'ennesima domanda, se ti va e per capire: il tipo tua moglie lo ha conosciuto nel 2001. Tu avevi già dei sospetti se non ho capito male. Si è allontanata per molto tempo. Poi il suo atteggiamento è cambiato nel 2011. Successivamente come hai avuto evidenza (solo 2 anni dopo) della sua relazione sentimentale parallela? Hai letto mail/messaggi?


Dal 2002 era cambiata e con me non era molto tenera. Mi diceva anche cose poco carine poi nel 2005 ho casualmente scoperto un numero memorizzato con nome femminile e, ovviamente non solo per quello, ho deciso di andarmene. Ci ho ripensato per i figli cambiando il mio modo di essere con lei. Nel 2007 ha realizzato di avermi perso e di rischiare di perdere i figli.


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Ma*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dal 2002 era cambiata e con me non era molto tenera. Mi diceva anche cose poco carine poi nel 2005 ho casualmente scoperto un numero memorizzato con nome femminile e, ovviamente non solo per quello, ho deciso di andarmene. Ci ho ripensato per i figli cambiando il mio modo di essere con lei. Nel 2007 ha realizzato di avermi perso e di rischiare di perdere i figli.


Scusa se insisto: dal 2007 al 2011 ha comunque continuato la sua relazione? E come hai avuto evidenza di ciò che è successo nel 2013? Solo per capire...le tue sono intuizioni/sospetti o prove certe?


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dal 2002 era cambiata e con me non era molto tenera. Mi diceva anche cose poco carine poi nel 2005 ho casualmente scoperto un numero memorizzato con nome femminile e, ovviamente non solo per quello, ho deciso di andarmene. Ci ho ripensato per i figli cambiando il mio modo di essere con lei. Nel 2007 ha realizzato di avermi perso e di rischiare di perdere i figli.





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Gli anni più bui sono stati quelli dal 2002 al 2005, poi qualcosa è cambiato in me, sono cambiato io, é cambiato il modo di rapportarmi con lei. A fine anno 2007 le è stato proposto un incarico molto importante che l'avrebbe impegnata totalmente. Lei ha scelto un'altra strada percependo che avrebbe perso la sua famiglia. Nel 2011 sono certo che il rapporto con l'altro si era completamente chiuso.


Non ritieni che la cosa si durata circa 3-4 anni? Quando nel 2005 hai reagito minacciandola di andartene potrebbe essere stato il momento in cui ha invertito rotta. Come e quando ti risulta abbia troncato con l'altro?

Scusa le domande ma è per capire. Anche perché siamo quasi nel 2016 e tu con la testa sei ancora a quegli anni.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto: dal 2007 al 2011 ha comunque continuato la sua relazione? E come hai avuto evidenza di ciò che è successo nel 2013? Solo per capire...le tue sono intuizioni/sospetti o prove certe?


Non so. Se lo sapessi. Nel 2013 ho trovato delle cose e delle fotografie durante un trasloco. Lei ha sempre negato dicendo che ho frainteso tutta la vicenda. Non li ho mai trovati a letto, se è questo che mi stai chiedendo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non ritieni che la cosa si durata circa 3-4 anni? Quando nel 2005 hai reagito minacciandola di andartene potrebbe essere stato il momento in cui ha invertito rotta. Come e quando ti risulta abbia troncato con l'altro?
> 
> Scusa le domande ma è per capire. Anche perché siamo quasi nel 2016 e tu con la testa sei ancora a quegli anni.


Potrebbe essere come dici tu. No non sono a quegli anni, solo che tanti anni fa in me si è rotto qualcosa. È difficile spiegare tanti anni con poche frasi.


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*No*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non so. Se lo sapessi. Nel 2013 ho trovato delle cose e delle fotografie durante un trasloco. Lei ha sempre negato dicendo che ho frainteso tutta la vicenda. Non li ho mai trovati a letto, se è questo che mi stai chiedendo.


No, non era questo che ti chiedevo. Nemmeno io ho trovato mia moglie a letto con il tipo ma ho intercettato decine e decine di mail (e pure altro) che lasciavano poco spazio all'immaginazione. Quindi nel mio caso ho potuto ricostruire la faccenda basandomi su prove certe (prima erano solo indizi), senza pericolo di fraintendimenti...mi chiedevo se fosse anche il tuo caso.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> No, non era questo che ti chiedevo. Nemmeno io ho trovato mia moglie a letto con il tipo ma ho intercettato decine e decine di mail (e pure altro) che lasciavano poco spazio all'immaginazione. Quindi nel mio caso ho potuto ricostruire la faccenda basandomi su prove certe (prima erano solo indizi), senza pericolo di fraintendimenti...mi chiedevo se fosse anche il tuo caso.


Diciamo che ogni volta che ho trovato qualcosa lei ha negato l'evidenza .... io non ho mai indagato perchè il suo nascondere tutto, il nascondere il cellulare o l'appartarsi per parlare al telefono, il cancellare messaggi, e soprattutto il suo atteggiamento con me non lasciavano dubbi. Queste cose mi hanno cambiato tanto che ho scelto di modificare il mio rapporto con lei.


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2015)

[QUOTEAnonimo1523;1631239]Diciamo che ogni volta che ho trovato qualcosa lei ha negato l'evidenza .... io non ho mai indagato perchè il suo nascondere tutto, il nascondere il cellulare o l'appartarsi per parlare al telefono, il cancellare messaggi, e soprattutto il suo atteggiamento con me non lasciavano dubbi. Queste cose mi hanno cambiato tanto che ho scelto di modificare il mio rapporto con lei.[/QUOTE]



Secondo me, oltre al tradimento, pesa tutto il resto.
Pesa il fatto che mentre 'loro' ci metto pure mio marito, si divertivano, i traditi curavano i figli, pulivano casa,andavano a parlare con i professori, dai medici  per i figli  ed 'in piu' non venivano trattati con i guanti bianchi dalla persona a cui permettevano di darsi alla bella vita.
Quando a questo si aggiunge l'impossibilità  di ricostruire tutti gli anni passati fiduciosamente  a casa, le bugie subite, le sfumature lasciate passare per dubbi velati, altro che delusione.

Inoltre sentirsi dire 'che non era importante' fa ancora piu' rabbia, perche' o non è vero, o per qualcosa di 'leggero' hai rovinato un bel rapporto e la famiglia.

Poi si tira avanti, ma niente e' come prima. 

Tre anni fa come oggi la piccolina mi telefonava per informarmi, piu' o meno alle 9 del mattino. E chi se la dimentica quella telefonata. 

Ovvio lui sminuiva  il tutto, negava. Persino davanti  ai fatti concreti.


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> [QUOTEAnonimo1523;1631239]Diciamo che ogni volta che ho trovato qualcosa lei ha negato l'evidenza .... io non ho mai indagato perchè il suo nascondere tutto, il nascondere il cellulare o l'appartarsi per parlare al telefono, il cancellare messaggi, e soprattutto il suo atteggiamento con me non lasciavano dubbi. Queste cose mi hanno cambiato tanto che ho scelto di modificare il mio rapporto con lei.




Secondo me, oltre al tradimento, pesa tutto il resto.
Pesa il fatto che mentre 'loro' ci metto pure mio marito, si divertivano, i traditi curavano i figli, pulivano casa,andavano a parlare con i professori, dai medici  per i figli  ed 'in piu' non venivano trattati con i guanti bianchi dalla persona a cui permettevano di darsi alla bella vita.
Quando a questo si aggiunge l'impossibilità  di ricostruire tutti gli anni passati fiduciosamente  a casa, le bugie subite, le sfumature lasciate passare per dubbi velati, altro che delusione.

Inoltre sentirsi dire 'che non era importante' fa ancora piu' rabbia, perche' o non è vero, o per qualcosa di 'leggero' hai rovinato un bel rapporto e la famiglia.




Poi si tira avanti, ma niente e' come prima. 

Tre anni fa come oggi la piccolina mi telefonava per informarmi, piu' o meno alle 9 del mattino. E chi se la dimentica quella telefonata. 

Ovvio lui sminuiva  il tutto, negava. Persino davanti  ai fatti concreti.[/QUOTE]






che tristezza... mi dispiace tanto
che enorme spreco


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me, oltre al tradimento, pesa tutto il resto.
Pesa il fatto che mentre 'loro' ci metto pure mio marito, si divertivano, i traditi curavano i figli, pulivano casa,andavano a parlare con i professori, dai medici  per i figli  ed 'in piu' non venivano trattati con i guanti bianchi dalla persona a cui permettevano di darsi alla bella vita.
Quando a questo si aggiunge l'impossibilità  di ricostruire tutti gli anni passati fiduciosamente  a casa, le bugie subite, le sfumature lasciate passare per dubbi velati, altro che delusione.
Inoltre sentirsi dire 'che non era importante' fa ancora piu' rabbia, perche' o non è vero, o per qualcosa di 'leggero' hai rovinato un bel rapporto e la famiglia.
Poi si tira avanti, ma niente e' come prima. 
Tre anni fa come oggi la piccolina mi telefonava per informarmi, piu' o meno alle 9 del mattino. E chi se la dimentica quella telefonata. 
Ovvio lui sminuiva  il tutto, negava. Persino davanti  ai fatti concreti.[/QUOTE]

Sinceramente? A me pesa più tutto il resto che la mera scopata. Pesano le bugie, il passare per stupido, il dover credere all'incredibile, il dover sopperire a tutto, il correre a destra e sinistra per portarli a calcio o ai compleanni degli amici, il sentire ogni volta i commenti. Poi pesa il fatto di immaginare lei a ridere e scherzare con lui, a braccetto a passeggio in altre città, a cena. Ma quello che mi fa più male è quando mi capita di pensare ai miei momenti belli: chissà quando ripensa ai suoi momenti belli ci sono io nei suoi pensieri o c'è lui. Questo è quello che non riuscirò mai a superare. Di fronte a questo, cosa vuoi che sia il tradimento di una sera, una singola emozione, una scopata.


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> che tristezza... mi dispiace tanto
> che enorme spreco



Ele, ciò che descrive Disincantata è la storia più o meno di tutte le persone tradite. Tristezza infinita per l'amore sprecato in un tempo che si pensava di vivere in un certo modo e invece era tutt'altro e ricerca, almeno i primi tempi, di riappropriazione di quello spazio volendo sapere tutto. Ma la realtà, ciò che è veramente accaduto, non la si saprà mai, semplicemente perchè noi non c'eravamo in quell'altro "noi". Io ho cancellato un anno della mia vita, non voglio vedere foto nè ricordare nulla di quel periodo perchè mi sembra sporco anche se io ero più che pulita, e ora per me ha veramente valore solo ciò che parte dall'inizio di quest'anno. Neanche posso vedere la scritta "2013", pensa te, mi è antipatica pure quella :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ele, ciò che descrive Disincantata è la storia più o meno di tutte le persone tradite. Tristezza infinita per l'amore sprecato in un tempo che si pensava di vivere in un certo modo e invece era tutt'altro e ricerca, almeno i primi tempi, di riappropriazione di quello spazio volendo sapere tutto. Ma la realtà, ciò che è veramente accaduto, non la si saprà mai, semplicemente perchè noi non c'eravamo in quell'altro "noi". Io ho cancellato un anno della mia vita, non voglio vedere foto nè ricordare nulla di quel periodo perchè mi sembra sporco anche se io ero più che pulita, e ora per me ha veramente valore solo ciò che parte dall'inizio di quest'anno. Neanche posso vedere la scritta "2013", pensa te, mi è antipatica pure quella :rotfl:



Vero, io 2007

Novembre 2012

Ma l'elenco di cose che non vorremmo mai sentire nominare e' lungo!

Se potessi  cambierei pure il tuo   nick ahahahah   eliminerei quel Mary


----------



## Tessa (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sinceramente? A me pesa più tutto il resto che la mera scopata. Pesano le bugie, il passare per stupido, il dover credere all'incredibile, il dover sopperire a tutto, il correre a destra e sinistra per portarli a calcio o ai compleanni degli amici, il sentire ogni volta i commenti. Poi pesa il fatto di immaginare lei a ridere e scherzare con lui, a braccetto a passeggio in altre città, a cena. *Ma quello che mi fa più male è quando mi capita di pensare ai miei momenti belli: chissà quando ripensa ai suoi momenti belli ci sono io nei suoi pensieri o c'è lui. Questo è quello che non riuscirò mai a superare.* Di fronte a questo, cosa vuoi che sia il tradimento di una sera, una singola emozione, una scopata.





Il fatto che tu ora sappia e che si sia resa conto di quanto ti abbia fatto soffrire potrebbe aver cancellato anche sui suoi ricordi belli. Non c'è traditore scoperto e pentito che non voglia rimuovere con un colpo di spugna tutto quello che è stato. 
Questo vale anche per Disincantata e Mary e Darty. 
Credo che quegli anni oggi siano visti come bui anche dai vostri mariti. Altro che bei ricordi....


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Secondo me, oltre al tradimento, pesa tutto il resto.
> Pesa il fatto che mentre 'loro' ci metto pure mio marito, si divertivano, i traditi curavano i figli, pulivano casa,andavano a parlare con i professori, dai medici  per i figli  ed 'in piu' non venivano trattati con i guanti bianchi dalla persona a cui permettevano di darsi alla bella vita.
> Quando a questo si aggiunge l'impossibilità  di ricostruire tutti gli anni passati fiduciosamente  a casa, le bugie subite, le sfumature lasciate passare per dubbi velati, altro che delusione.
> Inoltre sentirsi dire 'che non era importante' fa ancora piu' rabbia, perche' o non è vero, o per qualcosa di 'leggero' hai rovinato un bel rapporto e la famiglia.
> ...


Sinceramente? A me pesa più tutto il resto che la mera scopata. Pesano le bugie, il passare per stupido, il dover credere all'incredibile, il dover sopperire a tutto, il correre a destra e sinistra per portarli a calcio o ai compleanni degli amici, il sentire ogni volta i commenti. Poi pesa il fatto di immaginare lei a ridere e scherzare con lui, a braccetto a passeggio in altre città, a cena. Ma quello che mi fa più male è quando mi capita di pensare ai miei momenti belli: chissà quando ripensa ai suoi momenti belli ci sono io nei suoi pensieri o c'è lui. Questo è quello che non riuscirò mai a superare. Di fronte a questo, cosa vuoi che sia il tradimento di una sera, una singola emozione, una scopata.[/QUOTE]

Quoto ogni singola parola.


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero, io 2007
> 
> Novembre 2012
> 
> ...





io dal maggio 2014, come un veleno sottile, le prime cose strane... le password cambiate, la freddezza, le cattiverie gratuite... in un crescendo tormentato di scoperte e avvenimenti

ottobre '14, il "non ti amo più!!!"...

il natale '14, trascorso seduta in cucina al buio a piangere da sola... e capodanno '15... sempre peggio

a fine agosto ho scoperto il nome e la faccia dell'altra...ed è stata anche l'ultima volta che l'ho visto ... fino ad oggi, senza tregua
sono invecchiata di 10 anni in 18 mesi, da non crederci se guardo le mie foto


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il male che ti ha inflitto non potrà mai essere dimenticato. Immagina che, anche senza accorgersene, ti abbia amputato un arto. Tutte le scuse del mondo, tutto l'amore che potrai darle in futuro, non potrà farti tornare quello di prima e farti ricrescere  resero l'arto che hai perso. *Solo che l'arto che mi ha amputato si trova dentro di me e non è visibile.*



...ma noi sappiamo quale sia.
Loro non si rendono mica conto del danno che ci hanno fatto, anche in me si è rotto qualcosa ed è già assai che ne abbia preso atto. La rassegnazione di cui parla Darty.


----------



## eagle (4 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> [QUOTEAnonimo1523;1631239]Diciamo che ogni volta che ho trovato qualcosa lei ha negato l'evidenza .... io non ho mai indagato perchè il suo nascondere tutto, il nascondere il cellulare o l'appartarsi per parlare al telefono, il cancellare messaggi, e soprattutto il suo atteggiamento con me non lasciavano dubbi. Queste cose mi hanno cambiato tanto che ho scelto di modificare il mio rapporto con lei.




Secondo me, oltre al tradimento, pesa tutto il resto.
Pesa il fatto che mentre 'loro' ci metto pure mio marito, si divertivano, i traditi curavano i figli, pulivano casa,andavano a parlare con i professori, dai medici  per i figli  ed 'in piu' non venivano trattati con i guanti bianchi dalla persona a cui permettevano di darsi alla bella vita.
Quando a questo si aggiunge l'impossibilità  di ricostruire tutti gli anni passati fiduciosamente  a casa, le bugie subite, le sfumature lasciate passare per dubbi velati, altro che delusione.

Inoltre sentirsi dire 'che non era importante' fa ancora piu' rabbia, perche' o non è vero, o per qualcosa di 'leggero' hai rovinato un bel rapporto e la famiglia.

Poi si tira avanti, ma niente e' come prima. 

Tre anni fa come oggi la piccolina mi telefonava per informarmi, piu' o meno alle 9 del mattino. E chi se la dimentica quella telefonata. 

Ovvio lui sminuiva  il tutto, negava. Persino davanti  ai fatti concreti.[/QUOTE]

E' sì, il punto è proprio questo e solo chi è stato tradito può veramente capire.


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*2013*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ele, ciò che descrive Disincantata è la storia più o meno di tutte le persone tradite. Tristezza infinita per l'amore sprecato in un tempo che si pensava di vivere in un certo modo e invece era tutt'altro e ricerca, almeno i primi tempi, di riappropriazione di quello spazio volendo sapere tutto. Ma la realtà, ciò che è veramente accaduto, non la si saprà mai, semplicemente perchè noi non c'eravamo in quell'altro "noi". *Io ho cancellato un anno della mia vita, non voglio vedere foto nè ricordare nulla di quel periodo perchè mi sembra sporco anche se io ero più che pulita, e ora per me ha veramente valore solo ciò che parte dall'inizio di quest'anno. Neanche posso vedere la scritta "2013", pensa te, mi è antipatica pure quella *:rotfl:


Annus horribilis il 2013...anche per me. Anch'io provo disagio solo a vedere le foto di quel periodo dove eravamo insieme sorridenti e spensierati.


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ele, ciò che descrive Disincantata è la storia più o meno di tutte le persone tradite. Tristezza infinita per l'amore sprecato in un tempo che si pensava di vivere in un certo modo e invece era tutt'altro e ricerca, almeno i primi tempi, di riappropriazione di quello spazio volendo sapere tutto. Ma la realtà, ciò che è veramente accaduto, non la si saprà mai, semplicemente perchè noi non c'eravamo in quell'altro "noi". Io ho cancellato un anno della mia vita, non voglio vedere foto nè ricordare nulla di quel periodo perchè mi sembra sporco anche se io ero più che pulita, e ora per me ha veramente valore solo ciò che parte dall'inizio di quest'anno. Neanche posso vedere la scritta "2013", pensa te, mi è antipatica pure quella :rotfl:




Io ho archiviato anni e anni della mia vita, gli anni della mia giovinezza con lui, gli anni più gioiosi.
Lui non capisce...anzi, proprio ieri mi ha detto che ormai tutti quei tradimenti sono caduti in prescrizione.
Lo dice lui però.
Ho archiviato anche i mesi in cui è successo il fattaccio.
Ho il dubbio che ci sia troppo materiale da rimuovere e che la cosa non sia oggettivamente fattibile, a meno di non essere in odore di santità...
Non lo so.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

Dico una cosa che può suonare impopolare
Edreil purtroppo le storie d'amore o durano una vita o finiscono. Succede che si smetta di amare, succede di innamorarsi di un'altra.
Io capisco tutto il tuo dolore, capisco che sei in una situazione ancora più difficile rispetto a chi non ha anche problemi di salute.
Ma, tuo marito ha avuto il coraggio di fare quello che molti non fanno
Lasciarti perchè non ti amava più. Non ha condotte doppie vite, non l'hai beccato a tradirti e ti ha riempito di palle pur di restare. Non ti ha indorato la pillola ecc ecc
Ha deciso di fare una scelta coerente con quello che lui sente.
Ora, io capisco che i suoi messaggi possano suonare anche come liberarsi la coscienza ma può anche essere che comunque per lui tu continui ad essere una persona importante ma.....non ti ama più.


----------



## eagle (4 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io ho archiviato anni e anni della mia vita, gli anni della mia giovinezza con lui, gli anni più gioiosi.
> Lui non capisce...anzi, proprio ieri mi ha detto che ormai tutti quei tradimenti sono caduti in prescrizione.
> Lo dice lui però.
> Ho archiviato anche i mesi in cui è successo il fattaccio.
> ...


L'unico modo è archiviare quella persona, non gli anni vissuti. Non dico di separarsi, questo dipende da tanti fattori, non solo materiali. Semplicemente si deve prendere atto che quell'esperienza è terminata.


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> L'unico modo è archiviare quella persona, non gli anni vissuti. Non dico di separarsi, questo dipende da tanti fattori, non solo materiali. Semplicemente si deve prendere atto che quell'esperienza è terminata.



Ma se archivio lui lo devo fare anche con gli anni perché è tutto quanto legato.
L'unica possibilità è riuscire a vivere il "qui e ora" azzerando tutto e partendo daccapo.
Qualcuno ce l'ha fatta, non so fino a che punto però.
Quello che so è che io riesco a vivere soltanto se mi distacco da lui e se mi concentro unicamente su di me (e sulle figlie).
Come sento uno spiraglio nel mio cuore, pur piccolo, torna tutto fuori: dubbi, tormenti, dolore.
Per tanti l'amore è una salvezza che dà modo loro di ritrovarsi, nel mio caso è la mia condanna.
Evidentemente, c'è ancora qualcosa che non se ne vuole andare e io quel qualcosa non lo voglio perché non mi serve più, mi fa vivere solo male.


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Secondo me, oltre al tradimento, pesa tutto il resto.
> Pesa il fatto che mentre 'loro' ci metto pure mio marito, si divertivano, i traditi curavano i figli, pulivano casa,andavano a parlare con i professori, dai medici  per i figli  ed 'in piu' non venivano trattati con i guanti bianchi dalla persona a cui permettevano di darsi alla bella vita.
> Quando a questo si aggiunge l'impossibilità  di ricostruire tutti gli anni passati fiduciosamente  a casa, le bugie subite, le sfumature lasciate passare per dubbi velati, altro che delusione.
> Inoltre sentirsi dire 'che non era importante' fa ancora piu' rabbia, perche' o non è vero, o per qualcosa di 'leggero' hai rovinato un bel rapporto e la famiglia.
> ...


Sinceramente? A me pesa più tutto il resto che la mera scopata. Pesano le bugie, il passare per stupido, il dover credere all'incredibile, il dover sopperire a tutto, il correre a destra e sinistra per portarli a calcio o ai compleanni degli amici, il sentire ogni volta i commenti. Poi pesa il fatto di immaginare lei a ridere e scherzare con lui, a braccetto a passeggio in altre città, a cena. Ma quello che mi fa più male è quando mi capita di pensare ai miei momenti belli: chissà quando ripensa ai suoi momenti belli ci sono io nei suoi pensieri o c'è lui. Questo è quello che non riuscirò mai a superare. Di fronte a questo, cosa vuoi che sia il tradimento di una sera, una singola emozione, una scopata.[/QUOTE]


Praticamente diciamo la stessa cosa o no?

Pure a me pesa tutto il resto, piu' dell'ora in motel con l'altra!

Pure quello di mio marito e' durato anni, anche se si e' sempre ostinato a definirlo diversamente, una cosa che capitava ogni tanto!

Io non gli ho mai creduto. Ne mai perdonato.  Si va avanti, pure bene, ma diverso.


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Disi*



disincantata ha detto:


> Sinceramente? A me pesa più tutto il resto che la mera scopata. Pesano le bugie, il passare per stupido, il dover credere all'incredibile, il dover sopperire a tutto, il correre a destra e sinistra per portarli a calcio o ai compleanni degli amici, il sentire ogni volta i commenti. Poi pesa il fatto di immaginare lei a ridere e scherzare con lui, a braccetto a passeggio in altre città, a cena. Ma quello che mi fa più male è quando mi capita di pensare ai miei momenti belli: chissà quando ripensa ai suoi momenti belli ci sono io nei suoi pensieri o c'è lui. Questo è quello che non riuscirò mai a superare. Di fronte a questo, cosa vuoi che sia il tradimento di una sera, una singola emozione, una scopata.



Praticamente diciamo la stessa cosa o no?

Pure a me pesa tutto il resto, piu' dell'ora in motel con l'altra!

Pure quello di mio marito e' durato anni, anche se si e' sempre ostinato a definirlo diversamente, una cosa che capitava ogni tanto!

*Io non gli ho mai creduto. Ne mai perdonato.  Si va avanti, pure bene, ma diverso*.[/QUOTE]

Esatto, preciso:up:


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

*noooo*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dico una cosa che può suonare impopolare
> Edreil purtroppo le storie d'amore o durano una vita o finiscono. Succede che si smetta di amare, succede di innamorarsi di un'altra.
> Io capisco tutto il tuo dolore, capisco che sei in una situazione ancora più difficile rispetto a chi non ha anche problemi di salute.
> Ma, tuo marito ha avuto il coraggio di fare quello che molti non fanno
> ...





NO, un attimo
le cose non sono andate proprio così,

>mi ha fatto subire un logorante tira e molla per ben un anno e mezzo, illudendomi a più riprese che ci fossero ancora possibilità per noi due, per poi ritrattare tutto come un bambino capriccioso, lasciandomi sempre più devastata,
l'ultima volta risale alla fine di agosto di quest'anno!!!

>non ha fatto mai alcuna scelta, tenendo i piedi in due scarpe, e non è mai stato sincero, tant'è che della storia con l'altra sono venuta a saperlo perchè l'ho inchiodato io, dopo un anno che andava avanti, mentre mi prendeva in giro con il tira e molla di cui sopra

>non è andato via di casa, la questione della casa è fuori da questo discorso e antecedente a tutto il casino
lui ha ancora residenza qui, il discorso casa non c'entra con la situazione

>non è migliore di altri e non è stato affatto onesto, ho trovato dopo altre prove di flirt con altre donne prima di questa qui, prima che mettesse il blocco al cellulare cambiasse tutte le password a tutto ciò che lo riguarda

>mi ha promesso eterno amore e molto molto altro, scrivendo il suo orgoglio di essere mio marito e la felicità per avermi incontrata solo UN MESE PRIMA  del "non ti amo più"... 
ti sembra onestà questa? ti sembra CORAGGIO?

non sarei ridotta così se fosse stato più corretto
mi ha profondamente mancato di rispetto, mi ha ferita profondamente, ha sputato sulla fiducia che gli ho dato
tutto questo oltre al dolore che ho già espresso


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Annus horribilis il 2013...anche per me. Anch'io provo disagio solo a vedere le foto di quel periodo dove eravamo insieme sorridenti e spensierati.


Estate 2013: cenetta sul mare in ristorantino stiloso io e lui. Amore che si tagliava col coltello, effusioni, risate, abbracci, baci. Lui mi fotografa, dice che sono bellissima, mi guarda estasiato come se fosse uno dei primi incontri. Metto una foto di me che rido felice su fb, tanto per condividere tanta Bellezza  che avevo la fortuna di vivere...  Meno di un anno fa ricostruisco che due settimane prima era sul sedile posteriore della macchina di lei, zozzo di peli di cane, a farsi fare un pompino dalla trans con la boccona storta unta di patatine mangiucchiate da una busta... Cerco di sovrapporre le immagini, le situazioni e i ricordi, ma faccio fatica. Dunque tolgo valore a quello che ho vissuto, non ne ha più per me. E la foto di quella sera la detesto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Estate 2013: cenetta sul mare in ristorantino stiloso io e lui. Amore che si tagliava col coltello, effusioni, risate, abbracci, baci. Lui mi fotografa, dice che sono bellissima, mi guarda estasiato come se fosse uno dei primi incontri. Metto una foto di me che rido felice su fb, tanto per condividere tanta Bellezza  che avevo la fortuna di vivere...  Meno di un anno fa ricostruisco che due settimane prima era sul sedile posteriore della macchina di lei, zozzo di peli di cane, a farsi fare un pompino dalla trans con la boccona storta unta di patatine mangiucchiate da una busta... Cerco di sovrapporre le immagini, le situazioni e i ricordi, ma faccio fatica. Dunque tolgo valore a quello che ho vissuto, non ne ha più per me. E la foto di quella sera la detesto.


Evabbè, ma almeno hai avuto tanti "Mi piace" sulla foto?


----------



## Tessa (4 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Estate 2013: cenetta sul mare in ristorantino stiloso io e lui. Amore che si tagliava col coltello, effusioni, risate, abbracci, baci. Lui mi fotografa, dice che sono bellissima, mi guarda estasiato come se fosse uno dei primi incontri. Metto una foto di me che rido felice su fb, tanto per condividere tanta Bellezza  che avevo la fortuna di vivere...  Meno di un anno fa ricostruisco che due settimane prima era sul sedile posteriore della macchina di lei, zozzo di peli di cane, a farsi fare un pompino dalla trans con la boccona storta unta di patatine mangiucchiate da una busta... Cerco di sovrapporre le immagini, le situazioni e i ricordi, ma faccio fatica. Dunque tolgo valore a quello che ho vissuto, non ne ha più per me. E la foto di quella sera la detesto.


Anche mio marito era cosi' dissociato. 
Ma il mio e' accertato sia pazzissimo. 
Sei sicura non lo sia anche il tuo?


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

*questa casa*

era il coronamento di tanti sforzi
finalmente

mentre ero tutta presa, stressatissima, a rendere confortevole in nostro nuovo nido tanto desiderato, lui andava a letto con lei e io non sospettavo nulla... per un anno, non una volta

e intanto faceva il marito che fa finta di interessarsi, che monta le lampade...

ogni cosa qui dentro, ogni oggetto, ogni minimo dettaglio, mi ricorda lui, parla di delusione, di sogno infranto, di tradimento, ogni cosa sembra prendersi gioco di me
i quadri sono ancora da appendere, prendono la polvere
tutto si è interrotto

odio questo posto e al tempo stesso è tutto ciò che ho, per ora e spero di non perdere anche questo un giorno

ci vivo dentro, sono sempre qui dentro, sento ancora l'eco della sua voce nelle stanze vuote e buie, tutto è pronto e nuovo per una vita insieme che non ci sarà mai... capite l'orrore? il nido d'amore ora è una tomba

 non ho conosciuto altro che lacrime e dolore da quando sono entrata qui dentro, ci abbiamo messo dieci anni a concretizzare quello che era il nostro sogno, che ho creduto condiviso per molti anni
eravamo così eccitati per questa casa... era solo due anni fa

pensate,  se fa male rivedere una foto, cosa può essere vivere immersi nel simbolo di un tale fallimento?
a volte vorrei dare fuoco a tutto


----------



## Tessa (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> era il coronamento di tanti sforzi
> finalmente
> 
> mentre ero tutta presa, stressatissima, a rendere confortevole in nostro nuovo nido tanto desiderato, lui andava a letto con lei e io non sospettavo nulla... per un anno, non una volta
> ...


Ma come si fa ad alimentare i sogni dell'altro quando contemporaneamente li stai distruggendo?
Questo e' imperdonabile, se fatto lucidamente......


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Mary*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Estate 2013: cenetta sul mare in ristorantino stiloso io e lui. Amore che si tagliava col coltello, effusioni, risate, abbracci, baci. Lui mi fotografa, dice che sono bellissima, mi guarda estasiato come se fosse uno dei primi incontri. Metto una foto di me che rido felice su fb, tanto per condividere tanta Bellezza  che avevo la fortuna di vivere...  Meno di un anno fa ricostruisco che due settimane prima era sul sedile posteriore della macchina di lei, zozzo di peli di cane, a farsi fare un pompino dalla trans con la boccona storta unta di patatine mangiucchiate da una busta... Cerco di sovrapporre le immagini, le situazioni e i ricordi, ma faccio fatica. Dunque tolgo valore a quello che ho vissuto, non ne ha più per me. E la foto di quella sera la detesto.


Cara Mary, giusto per condividere…marzo 2013, insieme con la famiglia e una coppia di carissimi amici in settimana bianca, posto molto bello, una vacanza memorabile. Eravamo sereni, felici, lei apparentemente spensierata, sorridente e scherzosa con tutti. Abbiamo festeggiato il suo compleanno tutti insieme in un ristorante delizioso, le ho fatto un regalo che desiderava da tempo, ci siamo divertiti e abbiamo fatto molte foto insieme. Pure io in quei momenti mi sentivo così appagato e fortunato per quello che avevo. Chi avrebbe mai immaginato...Mesi dopo, leggendo alcune sue mail datate giusto qualche giorno prima della vacanza, realizzavo che già civettava con il tipo dicendogli che avrebbe voluto fare l’amore con lui, che il suo matrimonio era in crisi (??) e che non voleva sfasciare la famiglia per il bene dei suoi figli…solo per citare alcune delle minchiate che ha avuto il coraggio di scrivere. Anch’io come te sovrapposti i ricordi e le sensazioni ho rimosso tutto il valore e la felicità di quei momenti. E se riguardo quelle foto mi monta un gran giramento di coglioni.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*Si Disincantata, diciamo la stessa cosa.*



disincantata ha detto:


> Sinceramente? A me pesa più tutto il resto che la mera scopata. Pesano le bugie, il passare per stupido, il dover credere all'incredibile, il dover sopperire a tutto, il correre a destra e sinistra per portarli a calcio o ai compleanni degli amici, il sentire ogni volta i commenti. Poi pesa il fatto di immaginare lei a ridere e scherzare con lui, a braccetto a passeggio in altre città, a cena. Ma quello che mi fa più male è quando mi capita di pensare ai miei momenti belli: chissà quando ripensa ai suoi momenti belli ci sono io nei suoi pensieri o c'è lui. Questo è quello che non riuscirò mai a superare. Di fronte a questo, cosa vuoi che sia il tradimento di una sera, una singola emozione, una scopata.



Praticamente diciamo la stessa cosa o no?

Pure a me pesa tutto il resto, piu' dell'ora in motel con l'altra!

Pure quello di mio marito e' durato anni, anche se si e' sempre ostinato a definirlo diversamente, una cosa che capitava ogni tanto!

Io non gli ho mai creduto. Ne mai perdonato.  Si va avanti, pure bene, ma diverso.[/QUOTE]

Ora anche io vado avanti bene, ma come te, è tutto diverso.


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Tessa*



Tessa ha detto:


> Anche mio marito era cosi' dissociato.
> Ma il mio e' accertato sia pazzissimo.
> Sei sicura non lo sia anche il tuo?


Dai Tessa, ma quale dissociato e pazzissimo...molto probabilmente tuo marito è stato solo stronzo ed egoista, esattamente come mia moglie e ci metto anche il marito di Mary. Non me ne vogliate


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*Comincio a pensare ....*



Darty ha detto:


> Dai Tessa, ma quale dissociato e pazzissimo...molto probabilmente tuo marito è stato solo stronzo ed egoista, esattamente come mia moglie e ci metto anche il marito di Mary. Non me ne vogliate


.... che per avere rispetto della propria moglie bisogna essere stronzo e traditore .... se sei un buon marito, o cerchi di esserlo, loro vanno in cerca di altro, e scambiano il primo che le racconta due fesserie per il principe azzurro. Salvo poi versare lacrime di coccodrillo alla bisogna.


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sinceramente? A me pesa più tutto il resto che la mera scopata. Pesano le bugie, il passare per stupido, il dover credere all'incredibile, il dover sopperire a tutto, il correre a destra e sinistra per portarli a calcio o ai compleanni degli amici, il sentire ogni volta i commenti. Poi pesa il fatto di immaginare lei a ridere e scherzare con lui, a braccetto a passeggio in altre città, a cena. Ma quello che mi fa più male è quando mi capita di pensare ai miei momenti belli: chissà quando ripensa ai suoi momenti belli ci sono io nei suoi pensieri o c'è lui. Questo è quello che non riuscirò mai a superare. Di fronte a questo, cosa vuoi che sia il tradimento di una sera, una singola emozione, una scopata.


Capisco la delusione. Capisco ancora meglio quando dici di come ti sei modificato all'interno della tua coppia, evidentemente è l'antidoto che pensi ti faccia sopravvivere al costante avvelenamento di quei pensieri.

Infatti non lo supererai, dovrai semplicemente, si fa per dire, archiviarlo. Non chiedermi come.


----------



## JON (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> .... che per avere rispetto della propria moglie bisogna essere stronzo e traditore .... se sei un buon marito, o cerchi di esserlo, loro vanno in cerca di altro, e scambiano il primo che le racconta due fesserie per il principe azzurro. Salvo poi versare lacrime di coccodrillo alla bisogna.


Forse un fondo di verità c'è. Quando ti senti il culo parato, quando senti di non perdere nulla, quando casa è un porto più che sicuro, scontato direi, allora è più facile lasciarsi andare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Evabbè, ma almeno hai avuto tanti "Mi piace" sulla foto?


Due: quello di un mio zio in pensione che clicca "mi piace" su qualsiasi cosa compaia sulla sua home e quella di Tristan, il cane di mio cugino che ci ha l'account. Però ho ricevuto un messaggio privato da Povia, giuro di non mentire, che mi informava che aveva lasciato due biglietti per me all'ingresso del teatro della mia città, dove la sera successiva si sarebbe esibito e che avrebbe avuto piacere di avermi sua ospite.  



Tessa ha detto:


> Anche mio marito era cosi' dissociato.
> Ma il mio e' accertato sia pazzissimo.
> Sei sicura non lo sia anche il tuo?


Manco per niente . E' stato un banale testa di cazzo 




Darty ha detto:


> Dai Tessa, ma quale dissociato e pazzissimo...molto probabilmente tuo marito è stato solo stronzo ed egoista, esattamente come mia moglie e ci metto anche il marito di Mary. Non me ne vogliate


Esatto. Forse il mio godeva di un po' di pulizia dopo essersi rotolato nella merda :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> era il coronamento di tanti sforzi
> finalmente
> 
> mentre ero tutta presa, stressatissima, a rendere confortevole in nostro nuovo nido tanto desiderato, lui andava a letto con lei e io non sospettavo nulla... per un anno, non una volta
> ...



Anche la nostra casa, frutto di sogni e sacrifici, per diversi mesi mi è stata ostile. In ogni angolo ci sarà stata un telefonata con lei, una risata, un ti amo sussurrato mentre io ero magari per le scale o in giardino, chi lo sa... Ma gli oggetti e gli spazi sono quello che noi vogliamo siano e ai simboli ormai non credo quasi più. La tua situazione è diversa, provo ad immaginarla, e non dev'essere facile, ma traspare tanta intelligenza dai tuoi scritti che sono certa che insieme al tempo, e anche a questo posto,  ti aiuterà a stare meglio


----------



## Tessa (4 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Due: quello di un mio zio in pensione che clicca "mi piace" su qualsiasi cosa compaia sulla sua home e quella di Tristan, il cane di mio cugino che ci ha l'account. Però ho ricevuto un messaggio privato da Povia, giuro di non mentire, che mi informava che aveva lasciato due biglietti per me all'ingresso del teatro della mia città, dove la sera successiva si sarebbe esibito e che avrebbe avuto piacere di avermi sua ospite.
> 
> 
> Hai capito il Povia!


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Hai capito il Povia!



Mi aveva intercettata sulla bacheca di un'amica comune nella quale io dicevo peste e corna di lui. Però è stato un signore: ha contestato passo passo quello che io dicevo e mi ha offerto i biglietti per farmi ricredere sulla sua persona dal vivo. Ecco, sarei dovuta andare e magari fare oooooohhhhh nel suo camerino. Mò tenevo pure io quaccosa di torbido da raccontare in questa valle di lacrime :rotfl:


----------



## Darty (4 Novembre 2015)

*Si Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Forse un fondo di verità c'è. Quando ti senti il culo parato, quando senti di non perdere nulla, quando casa è un porto più che sicuro, scontato direi, allora è più facile lasciarsi andare.


La penso esattamente come te. Talvolta il culo parato ti permette di lasciarti andare...


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Cara Mary, giusto per condividere…marzo 2013, insieme con la famiglia e una coppia di carissimi amici in settimana bianca, posto molto bello, una vacanza memorabile. Eravamo sereni, felici, lei apparentemente spensierata, sorridente e scherzosa con tutti. Abbiamo festeggiato il suo compleanno tutti insieme in un ristorante delizioso, le ho fatto un regalo che desiderava da tempo, ci siamo divertiti e abbiamo fatto molte foto insieme. Pure io in quei momenti mi sentivo così appagato e fortunato per quello che avevo. Chi avrebbe mai immaginato...Mesi dopo, leggendo alcune sue mail datate giusto qualche giorno prima della vacanza, realizzavo che già civettava con il tipo dicendogli che avrebbe voluto fare l’amore con lui, che il suo matrimonio era in crisi (??) e che non voleva sfasciare la famiglia per il bene dei suoi figli…solo per citare alcune delle minchiate che ha avuto il coraggio di scrivere. Anch’io come te sovrapposti i ricordi e le sensazioni ho rimosso tutto il valore e la felicità di quei momenti. E se riguardo quelle foto mi monta un gran giramento di coglioni.



Giochiamo a farci male, dai 

Compleanno mio, cena fuori con coppia di amici stretti (in crisi per tradimento di lei): io mi sento fortunatissima a non stare nella merda come loro (che provavano a sfangarla), rido come una cretina, scarto i regali, beviamo vino, ci fanno decine di foto mentre ci baciamo, mi brillano gli occhi dalla felicità per la perfezione del momento. E poi scopro che l'aveva vista per la prima volta solo qualche giorno prima, e che indossava gli stessi abiti che aveva la sera del mio compleanno. Magari la camicia in qualità di serva della gleba l'avevo pure lavata, ma con i golf di cachemire due sere ce le fai. Dunque probabilmente mi strusciavo laddove c'erano dei residui organici di un'altra donna, grammi e grammi dei costosi trucchi con i quali si ritoccava continuamente mentre era con lui, magari c'era ancora il suo profumo e io non ci ho fatto caso. Capelli no perchè è quasi calva


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Forse un fondo di verità c'è. Quando ti senti il culo parato, quando senti di non perdere nulla, quando casa è un porto più che sicuro, scontato direi, allora è più facile lasciarsi andare.



Altro che fondo. E' una grossa verità.


----------



## Beman30 (4 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> La penso esattamente come te. Talvolta il culo parato ti permette di lasciarti andare...


Non credo sia solo questione di culo parato, mi sono iscritto da un mese e continuo a leggere storie di uomini traditi, cambiano gli scenari, ma per quel che ho letto finora il fondo mi sembra sempre lo stesso: lassismo
mi sembra che vittima e carnefice vadano spesso a braccetto insieme.
parlo per come sono fatto io: se tradissi la mia compagna e questa facesse finta di nulla mi chiederei se la persona che ho accanto sta con me perchè ci tiene o solo perchè sono la cosa più comoda che le sta vicina.
perdonatemi se sono troppo crudo, ma questo è ciò che leggo in molte di queste storie...
Ciò non significa che il tradito si debba sentire pure in colpa per  la situazione, ma farsi 2 domande di questo tipo secondo me potrebbero aiutare anche per il futuro.


----------



## JON (5 Novembre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Non credo sia solo questione di culo parato, mi sono iscritto da un mese e continuo a leggere storie di uomini traditi, cambiano gli scenari, ma per quel che ho letto finora il fondo mi sembra sempre lo stesso: lassismo
> mi sembra che vittima e carnefice vadano spesso a braccetto insieme.
> parlo per come sono fatto io: se tradissi la mia compagna e questa facesse finta di nulla mi chiederei se la persona che ho accanto sta con me perchè ci tiene o solo perchè sono la cosa più comoda che le sta vicina.
> perdonatemi se sono troppo crudo, ma questo è ciò che leggo in molte di queste storie...
> Ciò non significa che il tradito si debba sentire pure in colpa per  la situazione, ma farsi 2 domande di questo tipo secondo me potrebbero aiutare anche per il futuro.


Ma tu parti dal presupposto che il tradito sia al corrente del tradimento, nessuno qui ha parlato di far finta di nulla. Nella maggioranza dei casi si cade dal però a scoprire certe cose perché il partner era stato prefigurato o idealizzato a modo proprio. Se proprio vogliamo dare delle colpe allora facciamolo per l'illusione che quasii sempre il tradito produce, va da se però che questa non può essere considerata una colpa. C'è un momento più o meno lungo in cui, nonostante gli evidenti segnali di una crisi, il tradimento non viene contemplato perché il tradito fedele è l'ultima cosa che andrebbe a pensare. Un onesto tende a valutare l'esterno in base alla propria indole, alla fine le le però arriverà sempre alla verità. Tranne i casi di e rincoglionimento totale, ma anche li e soprattutto non puoi parlare di colpe.


----------



## Beman30 (5 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma tu parti dal presupposto che il tradito sia al corrente del tradimento, nessuno qui ha parlato di far finta di nulla. Nella maggioranza dei casi si cade dal però a scoprire certe cose perché il partner era stato prefigurato o idealizzato a modo proprio. Se proprio vogliamo dare delle colpe allora facciamolo per l'illusione che quasii sempre il tradito produce, va da se però che questa non può essere considerata una colpa. C'è un momento più o meno lungo in cui, nonostante gli evidenti segnali di una crisi, il tradimento non viene contemplato perché il tradito fedele è l'ultima cosa che andrebbe a pensare. Un onesto tende a valutare l'esterno in base alla propria indole, alla fine le le però arriverà sempre alla verità. Tranne i casi di e rincoglionimento totale, ma anche li e soprattutto non puoi parlare di colpe.


Si, nel pre-tradimento il tradito potrebbe non avere colpe, ognuno deve guardare le proprie mancanze.
io parlo del post tradimento, il distruggersi per anni appresso a persone che non ci amano come vorremmo, quella è colpa, si continua a puntare il dito al traditore come se ci costringesse a vivere la vita di stenti (emotivamente parlando) che si vive, invece no! La responsabilità è tanto dei traditori quanto dei traditi, se non si fa questo passaggio e ci si assume le proprie responsabilità non si volta pagina.
alcune persone per assurdo potrebbero anche essere felici di vivere una vita "triste" per 1000 motivi, ma a mio parere bisognerebbe prenderne consapevolezza, in modo da scegliere in libertà quale vita vivere.


----------



## Darty (5 Novembre 2015)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Ma tu parti dal presupposto che il tradito sia al corrente del tradimento, nessuno qui ha parlato di far finta di nulla. Nella maggioranza dei casi si cade dal però a scoprire certe cose perché il partner era stato prefigurato o idealizzato a modo proprio. Se proprio vogliamo dare delle colpe allora facciamolo per l'illusione che quasii sempre il tradito produce, va da se però che questa non può essere considerata una colpa. C'è un momento più o meno lungo in cui, nonostante gli evidenti segnali di una crisi, il tradimento non viene contemplato perché il tradito fedele è l'ultima cosa che andrebbe a pensare. Un onesto tende a valutare l'esterno in base alla propria indole, alla fine le le però arriverà sempre alla verità. Tranne i casi di e rincoglionimento totale, ma anche li e soprattutto non puoi parlare di colpe.


Bravo Jon, non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio:up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma tu parti dal presupposto che il tradito sia al corrente del tradimento, nessuno qui ha parlato di far finta di nulla. Nella maggioranza dei casi si cade dal però a scoprire certe cose perché il partner era stato prefigurato o idealizzato a modo proprio. Se proprio vogliamo dare delle colpe allora facciamolo per l'illusione che quasii sempre il tradito produce, va da se però che questa non può essere considerata una colpa. C'è un momento più o meno lungo in cui, nonostante gli evidenti segnali di una crisi, il tradimento non viene contemplato perché il tradito fedele è l'ultima cosa che andrebbe a pensare. Un onesto tende a valutare l'esterno in base alla propria indole, alla fine le le però arriverà sempre alla verità. Tranne i casi di e rincoglionimento totale, ma anche li e soprattutto non puoi parlare di colpe.





Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, nel pre-tradimento il tradito potrebbe non avere colpe, ognuno deve guardare le proprie mancanze.
> io parlo del post tradimento, il distruggersi per anni appresso a persone che non ci amano come vorremmo, quella è colpa, si continua a puntare il dito al traditore come se ci costringesse a vivere la vita di stenti (emotivamente parlando) che si vive, invece no! La responsabilità è tanto dei traditori quanto dei traditi, se non si fa questo passaggio e ci si assume le proprie responsabilità non si volta pagina.
> alcune persone per assurdo potrebbero anche essere felici di vivere una vita "triste" per 1000 motivi, ma a mio parere bisognerebbe prenderne consapevolezza, in modo da scegliere in libertà quale vita vivere.



Secondo me sono convisibili entrambe le riflessioni. 

Una sana rimessa a punto della relazione nella quale si è incuneato il tradimento, con tanto di analisi anche da parte dell'"innocente", è auspicabile, perchè fossilizzandosi nella posizione di colui a cui è stato fatto il torto ed elevandosi a elemento a cui spetta il risarcimento, non si va molto lontano, si rischia di ristagnare nei secoli dei secoli. Una coppia è composta da due persone e quando qualcosa si rompe entrambe ne hanno la responsabilità. Banalissimo, lo so, e ci sto mettendo mesi a fare mia tale analisi, perchè credo sia il passaggio obbligato necessario per rimettere la palla al centro. E' verissimo che se uno dei due perde la brocca e fa il coglione in giro è parte attiva del disastro, ma è pur incontestabile che lo spazio nel quale si muove (emotivo soprattutto) è il frutto della non pienezza della relazione di base, di qualcosa che è venuto a mancare e di cui sono responsabili entrambi. Poi ognuno stabilisce le sue percentuali: 50 e 50? 40 e 60? 20 e 80? , ma nessun tradito si può chiamare fuori da quello che è successo; dopo il tempo  della disperazione e  della rabbia deve venire quello dell'autoesame di coscienza, schietto e onesto, che nulla toglie alla gravità del tradimento, ma aiuta in un'osservazione diversa da quella dal profondo del baratro. E aiuta a scegliere cosa fare della propria vita una volta caduto il mito a cui abbiamo creduto di nostra sponte, oviamente supportato dalle "promesse" dell'altro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Novembre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, nel pre-tradimento il tradito potrebbe non avere colpe, ognuno deve guardare le proprie mancanze.
> io parlo del post tradimento, il distruggersi per anni appresso a persone che non ci amano come vorremmo, quella è colpa, si continua a puntare il dito al traditore come se ci costringesse a vivere la vita di stenti (emotivamente parlando) che si vive, invece no! La responsabilità è tanto dei traditori quanto dei traditi, se non si fa questo passaggio e ci si assume le proprie responsabilità non si volta pagina.
> alcune persone per assurdo potrebbero anche essere felici di vivere una vita "triste" per 1000 motivi, ma a mio parere bisognerebbe prenderne consapevolezza, in modo da scegliere in libertà quale vita vivere.


Facile da farsi quando non si ama. Per me sarebbe stata e lo è ancora la soluzione più semplice. Mi viene da chiederti se tu abbia mai amato una persona come ho amato e amo io. Sicuramente non con la stessa intensità mia, altrimenti non avresti scritto queste cose. Non sono un interruttore, non scatto in automatico a seconda del comportamento di mia moglie .... purtroppo. E non immagini quanto avrei voluto comportarmi come dici tu.


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Giochiamo a farci male, dai
> 
> Compleanno mio, cena fuori con coppia di amici stretti (in crisi per tradimento di lei): io mi sento fortunatissima a non stare nella merda come loro (che provavano a sfangarla), rido come una cretina, scarto i regali, beviamo vino, ci fanno decine di foto mentre ci baciamo, mi brillano gli occhi dalla felicità per la perfezione del momento. E poi scopro che l'aveva vista per la prima volta solo qualche giorno prima, e che indossava gli stessi abiti che aveva la sera del mio compleanno. Magari la camicia in qualità di serva della gleba l'avevo pure lavata, ma con i golf di cachemire due sere ce le fai. Dunque probabilmente mi strusciavo laddove c'erano dei residui organici di un'altra donna, grammi e grammi dei costosi trucchi con i quali si ritoccava continuamente mentre era con lui, magari c'era ancora il suo profumo e io non ci ho fatto caso. Capelli no perchè è quasi calva



Altro che se sono capitate queste cose._Io, dopo, ho rivisto un Natale, in cui le figlie aprivano i regali, e Lui non usciva mai dal bagno, nel filmato si sente la mia voce che dopo Tanto Tanto tempo, scoperto poi che facevano telefonate di 45 minuti, rido e gli chiedo se e' caduto nel water, invece lo stronzo era al telefono. _


----------



## Beman30 (5 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Facile da farsi quando non si ama. Per me sarebbe stata e lo è ancora la soluzione più semplice. Mi viene da chiederti se tu abbia mai amato una persona come ho amato e amo io. Sicuramente non con la stessa intensità mia, altrimenti non avresti scritto queste cose. Non sono un interruttore, non scatto in automatico a seconda del comportamento di mia moglie .... purtroppo. E non immagini quanto avrei voluto comportarmi come dici tu.


Si, potrebbe essere come dici tu, anzi probabilmente è così! Forse non ho mai amato con quest'intensità di cui parli,
ma fammi fare la parte del cattivo perchè di pacche sulle spalle mi pare te ne abbiano già date abbastanza.
non è che con questa cosa dell'amore stai cercando delle scuse? Interruttore? "Scattare?" Quanti anni sono che pendi da questa situazione? Prova a guardarti nel profondo e cerca di capire se in realtà in questa situazione alla fin fine ti trovi bene... 
Cosa ti impedisce di comportarti come ti dico io? L'amore? Ne sei certo?
il mio vuole essere uno sprono a guardare da una diversa prospettiva, perchè mi sembri dentro una spirale discendente che ormai si è stabilizzata sul fondo...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (5 Novembre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, potrebbe essere come dici tu, anzi probabilmente è così! Forse non ho mai amato con quest'intensità di cui parli,
> ma fammi fare la parte del cattivo perchè di pacche sulle spalle mi pare te ne abbiano già date abbastanza.
> non è che con questa cosa dell'amore stai cercando delle scuse? Interruttore? "Scattare?" Quanti anni sono che pendi da questa situazione? Prova a guardarti nel profondo e cerca di capire se in realtà in questa situazione alla fin fine ti trovi bene...
> Cosa ti impedisce di comportarti come ti dico io? L'amore? Ne sei certo?
> il mio vuole essere uno sprono a guardare da una diversa prospettiva, perchè mi sembri dentro una spirale discendente che ormai si è stabilizzata sul fondo...


Non cercavo pacche sulle spalle, semmai confronti. Non mi trovo bene ma non sono in una condizione senza via d'uscita. Vorrei provare di nuovo emozioni che non riesco più a provare. Me ne andrei subito, ora, se ne valesse la pena. Ma trovare una persona nuova per fingere una qualcosa che non provo, tanto vale restare dove sono ... anzi resto dove sono.


----------



## Beman30 (5 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non cercavo pacche sulle spalle, semmai confronti. Non mi trovo bene ma non sono in una condizione senza via d'uscita. Vorrei provare di nuovo emozioni che non riesco più a provare. Me ne andrei subito, ora, se ne valesse la pena. Ma trovare una persona nuova per fingere una qualcosa che non provo, tanto vale restare dove sono ... anzi resto dove sono.


Ma perchè devi per forza trovare una persona nuova? Te ne dovresti andare per te!

comunque non ti tedio oltre! Spero tu riesca a trovare la tua via d'uscita!!:up:


----------



## JON (5 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Secondo me sono convisibili entrambe le riflessioni.
> 
> Una sana rimessa a punto della relazione nella quale si è incuneato il tradimento, con tanto di analisi anche da parte dell'"innocente", è auspicabile, perchè fossilizzandosi nella posizione di colui a cui è stato fatto il torto ed elevandosi a elemento a cui spetta il risarcimento, non si va molto lontano, si rischia di ristagnare nei secoli dei secoli. Una coppia è composta da due persone e quando qualcosa si rompe entrambe ne hanno la responsabilità. Banalissimo, lo so, e ci sto mettendo mesi a fare mia tale analisi, perchè credo sia il passaggio obbligato necessario per rimettere la palla al centro. E' verissimo che se uno dei due perde la brocca e fa il coglione in giro è parte attiva del disastro, ma è pur incontestabile che lo spazio nel quale si muove (emotivo soprattutto) è il frutto della non pienezza della relazione di base, di qualcosa che è venuto a mancare e di cui sono responsabili entrambi. Poi ognuno stabilisce le sue percentuali: 50 e 50? 40 e 60? 20 e 80? , ma nessun tradito si può chiamare fuori da quello che è successo; dopo il tempo  della disperazione e  della rabbia deve venire quello dell'autoesame di coscienza, schietto e onesto, che nulla toglie alla gravità del tradimento, ma aiuta in un'osservazione diversa da quella dal profondo del baratro. E aiuta a scegliere cosa fare della propria vita una volta caduto il mito a cui abbiamo creduto di nostra sponte, oviamente supportato dalle "promesse" dell'altro.


E' tutto vero.
Sai cos'è però? E' che poi le persone sono pur sempre diverse, l'attuazione di un programma di rimessa a punto prevede che entrambi i partner siano persone ragionevoli ed intelligenti, nonché d'accordo, nonostante tutto, sulle priorità delle loro vite assieme.

Se al tradito sul momento può sfuggire la sua relativa compartecipazione agli avvenimenti, diciamo per inconsapevolezza, al traditore sfuggono di netto le problematiche sue personali che lo portano a comportarsi in un dato modo, diciamo per colpevolezza. Le crisi coinvolgono entrambi, ma si reagisce in maniera diversa, se tradisci ti addossi la responsabilità, non tanto di aver offeso, ma di aver inferto il colpo di grazia ad un rapporto già instabile.
Eppure, se è vero che a volte bisogna toccare il fondo per risalire, su quel fondo c'è bisogno che resti amore nella coppia e questo vale per entrambi. Perché, francamente, allora ha ragione Beman, se si tenta di tenere in piedi un rapporto con una persona che non lo merita si ha perlomeno la colpa di aver bruciato la propria esistenza. Credo che l'elemento essenziale per l'accettazione di un tradimento sia, semplicemente, l'amore. Tutto il resto, figli compresi, può essere un'alternativa biasimabile.

Insomma, io personalmente preferisco contemplare anche il tradimento all'interno di una vita "completa". Ma una vita completa è anche una vita che, soprattutto, ha un senso. Se tradisci una volta, non ci vuole molto a capire che quello è un percorso fallimentare, soprattutto ci vuole ancora meno per capire che un solo tradimento basta e avanza...cioè, papale papale, non puoi permettertelo. Non se sei una persona col cervello e se ritieni che la tua coppia, che poi è anche famiglia, sia in cima alle tue priorità. Non puoi perseverare, non ha senso, significherebbe solo che sei un traditore testa di cazzo, con a fianco un tradito che, quasi quasi, merita di esserlo.

Concordo sul fatto che tutti sbagliamo, io stesso ho sbagliato pur potendo dire che non ho mai tradito. E concordo sul fatto che entrambi i partner riconoscano le proprie colpe, ma non mi basta se non mi dimostri che, archiviata la crisi, condividi con me priorità e comunione di intenti per i quali, e solamente, tutto il resto passa in secondo piano e per questo acquisisce un senso. Si può tornare ad una forma di fiducia, ci vogliono i fatti però. Il problema altrimenti è che se sei una testa di cazzo è probabile che ci rimani.


----------



## JON (5 Novembre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, potrebbe essere come dici tu, anzi probabilmente è così! Forse non ho mai amato con quest'intensità di cui parli,
> ma fammi fare la parte del cattivo perchè di pacche sulle spalle mi pare te ne abbiano già date abbastanza.
> non è che con questa cosa dell'amore stai cercando delle scuse? Interruttore? "Scattare?" Quanti anni sono che pendi da questa situazione? Prova a guardarti nel profondo e cerca di capire se in realtà in questa situazione alla fin fine ti trovi bene...
> Cosa ti impedisce di comportarti come ti dico io? L'amore? Ne sei certo?
> il mio vuole essere uno sprono a guardare da una diversa prospettiva, perchè mi sembri dentro una spirale discendente che ormai si è stabilizzata sul fondo...


Beman, quello che dici è vero.
Devi però considerare che l'amore fa parte del campionario di opzioni tra le quali ne trovi anche di meno nobili.
Nel caso specifico, non è tanto l'amore che ricevi, ma anche quello che provi e vorresti donare. Più il secondo direi.
Bisogna capire se quest'amore è ben riposto.


----------



## JON (5 Novembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Bravo Jon, non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio:up:


Grazie Darty, non che ci fosse chissà che da spiegare.


----------



## JON (5 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non cercavo pacche sulle spalle, semmai confronti. Non mi trovo bene ma non sono in una condizione senza via d'uscita. Vorrei provare di nuovo emozioni che non riesco più a provare. Me ne andrei subito, ora, se ne valesse la pena. Ma trovare una persona nuova per fingere una qualcosa che non provo, tanto vale restare dove sono ... anzi resto dove sono.


Hai inflitto una punizione al tuo rapporto, privandolo del tuo slancio credo che tu punisca più te stesso però.
Se tua moglie è cambiata, se senti di averne certezza, potresti almeno pensare di scaricarti di quest'onere. Lo so, più facile a dirsi che a farsi. Lei cosa dice di questa situazione?


----------



## Darty (5 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Grazie Darty, non che ci fosse chissà che da spiegare.


Mah, sarà che per me talvolta è difficile spiegare pure i semplici concetti...


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Facile da farsi quando non si ama. Per me sarebbe stata e lo è ancora la soluzione più semplice. Mi viene da chiederti se tu abbia mai amato una persona come ho amato *e amo io.* Sicuramente non con la stessa intensità mia, altrimenti non avresti scritto queste cose. Non sono un interruttore, non scatto in automatico a seconda del comportamento di mia moglie .... purtroppo. E non immagini quanto avrei voluto comportarmi come dici tu.



E' su questa affermazione che mi chiedo cosa debba arrivare a fare una persona per farsi odiare...
Lo dico a me in primis, perché ci ho tanto pensato e non ne vengo a capo.
Queste ferite dovrebbero portarci al disamore completo e alla più totale indifferenza, loro dovrebbero diventare trasparenti.
Invece, rimane qualcosa contro la nostra volontà...io, per la prima, pagherei oro per liberarmene (anche se sono sulla buona strada...).


----------



## Anonimo1523 (6 Novembre 2015)

*Già ...*



Diletta ha detto:


> E' su questa affermazione che mi chiedo cosa debba arrivare a fare una persona per farsi odiare...
> Lo dico a me in primis, perché ci ho tanto pensato e non ne vengo a capo.
> Queste ferite dovrebbero portarci al disamore completo e alla più totale indifferenza, loro dovrebbero diventare trasparenti.
> Invece, rimane qualcosa contro la nostra volontà...io, per la prima, pagherei oro per liberarmene (anche se sono sulla buona strada...).


... anch'io pagherei. In ogni caso oggi ne parlo tranquillamente anche se ogni volta traspare dolore, delusione e rabbia per come sono andate le cose. In realtà ho imparato sulla mia pelle che il tempo allevia il dolore. Sicuramente oggi vivo, sono sereno e non mi piango addosso ... e mi diverto senza problemi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (6 Novembre 2015)

*È triste ...*



JON ha detto:


> Hai inflitto una punizione al tuo rapporto, privandolo del tuo slancio credo che tu punisca più te stesso però.
> Se tua moglie è cambiata, se senti di averne certezza, potresti almeno pensare di scaricarti di quest'onere. Lo so, più facile a dirsi che a farsi. Lei cosa dice di questa situazione?


... perché mi vede triste. Sa di aver sbagliato, mi chiede scusa e continua a dire che è vero che si è lasciata trasportare ma che io ho frainteso quella che è stata una bellissima amicizia nata sul posto di lavoro. Ovviamente io non ci credo e anche se ci credessi la loro è stata comunque una bella relazione portata avanti alle mie spalle. Sono stato escluso da un pezzo importante della sua vita. Voglio continuare a stare con lei? Non so neanche io cosa voglio davvero, forse perché non ho trovato ancora una cosa o una persona per cui valga la pena prendere una decisione definitiva. E poi perché il sesso continua a funzionare tra noi ... e poi perché non riesco a tagliare del tutto con lei ... e poi perchè non so dirle di no ... e poi perché nonostante tutto sarà sempre la mia bambina.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... anch'io pagherei. In ogni caso oggi ne parlo tranquillamente anche se ogni volta traspare dolore, delusione e rabbia per come sono andate le cose. In realtà ho imparato sulla mia pelle che il tempo allevia il dolore. Sicuramente oggi vivo, sono sereno e non mi piango addosso ... e mi diverto senza problemi.




Puoi dirmi (se non ti va, magari in mp) come vivi la quotidianità con lei? 
I fine settimana, i dopo cena...


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... perché mi vede triste. Sa di aver sbagliato, mi chiede scusa e continua a dire che è vero che si è lasciata trasportare ma che io ho frainteso quella *che è stata una bellissima amicizia *nata sul posto di lavoro. Ovviamente io non ci credo e anche se ci credessi la loro è stata comunque una bella relazione portata avanti alle mie spalle. Sono stato escluso da un pezzo importante della sua vita. Voglio continuare a stare con lei? Non so neanche io cosa voglio davvero, forse perché non ho trovato ancora una cosa o una persona per cui valga la pena prendere una decisione definitiva. E poi perché il sesso continua a funzionare tra noi ... e poi perché non riesco a tagliare del tutto con lei ... e poi perchè non so dirle di no ... e poi perché nonostante tutto sarà sempre la mia bambina.




...non capiscono in quella testolina bacata che a noi la cosa non va giù neanche in questi termini?
Non ci arrivano a capirlo?
Eccome se ci arriverebbero, basterebbe far loro provare a parti invertite.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (6 Novembre 2015)

*Lungo da spiegare ...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Puoi dirmi (se non ti va, magari in mp) come vivi la quotidianità con lei?
> I fine settimana, i dopo cena...


... potrei dire che appare tutto normale ma mancano quelle attenzioni che ci si rivolge da innamorati, ed anche quelle domande e gelosie. Non si ha più interesse per queste cose. Si parla e si scherza di meno. Per la verità lei ci prova e mi stimola molto, ma io faccio fatica. Poi quando siamo con altri mi sforzo, anche perché non voglio né essere compatito né far fare delle brutte figure a lei davanti agli altri. Poi spesso mi viene vicino, mi sorride, e mi dice ... adesso basta, facciamo una pausa ... è il suo modo di chiederlo, io non resisto e facciamo sesso. Spero di essere in pvt.


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... perché mi vede triste. Sa di aver sbagliato, mi chiede scusa e continua a dire che è vero che si è lasciata trasportare ma che io ho frainteso quella che è stata una bellissima amicizia nata sul posto di lavoro. Ovviamente io non ci credo e anche se ci credessi la loro è stata comunque una bella relazione portata avanti alle mie spalle. Sono stato escluso da un pezzo importante della sua vita. Voglio continuare a stare con lei? Non so neanche io cosa voglio davvero, forse perché non ho trovato ancora una cosa o una persona per cui valga la pena prendere una decisione definitiva. E poi perché il sesso continua a funzionare tra noi ... e poi perché non riesco a tagliare del tutto con lei ... e poi perchè non so dirle di no ... e poi perché nonostante tutto sarà sempre la mia bambina.


Ma quindi lei non ha mai ammesso il tradimento che sospetti. Cioè, date le tue limitate prove, lei insiste che quella è stata solo amicizia?

 E' solo per capire, perché se ti senti tradito poco importa che lei possa essersi fermata ad una profonda amicizia invece di andare oltre.


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... potrei dire che appare tutto normale ma mancano quelle attenzioni che ci si rivolge da innamorati, ed anche quelle domande e gelosie. Non si ha più interesse per queste cose. Si parla e si scherza di meno. Per la verità lei ci prova e mi stimola molto, ma io faccio fatica. Poi quando siamo con altri mi sforzo, anche perché non voglio né essere compatito né far fare delle brutte figure a lei davanti agli altri. Poi spesso mi viene vicino, mi sorride, e mi dice ... adesso basta, facciamo una pausa ... è il suo modo di chiederlo, io non resisto e facciamo sesso.* Spero di essere in pvt.*


Privato no, ma anonimo di nome e di fatto si.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (6 Novembre 2015)

*No non ha mai ammesso il tradimento .... scopata.*



JON ha detto:


> Ma quindi lei non ha mai ammesso il tradimento che sospetti. Cioè, date le tue limitate prove, lei insiste che quella è stata solo amicizia?
> 
> E' solo per capire, perché se ti senti tradito poco importa che lei possa essersi fermata ad una profonda amicizia invece di andare oltre.


Per come sono io, per come era il nostro rapporto prima che iniziasse quel lavoro, aver scoperto una sua relazione sentimentale così lunga è stato per me devastante, indipendente dal sesso fatto o no. Paradossalmente avrei preferito scoprire che mi ha tradito un paio di volte occasionalmente, piuttosto che avermi taciuto quella che .... dolorasemente per me ... definisce una grande e bella amicizia ... in realtà io la conosco bene, se l'ha portata avanti per tanto tempo la sua è stata una vera e propria relazione sentimentale, direi amore ... almeno nei periodi in cui era diversa con me.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (6 Novembre 2015)

*Pazienza.*



JON ha detto:


> Privato no, ma anonimo di nome e di fatto si.


Non che abbia detto chissà cosa.


----------



## Darty (6 Novembre 2015)

*Ciao*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...non capiscono in quella testolina bacata che a noi la cosa non va giù neanche in questi termini?
> Non ci arrivano a capirlo?
> Eccome se ci arriverebbero, basterebbe far loro provare a parti invertite.


Ciao Diletta, quoto. E nel mio caso no, proprio non c'è arrivata...


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per come sono io, per come era il nostro rapporto prima che iniziasse quel lavoro, aver scoperto una sua relazione sentimentale così lunga è stato per me devastante, indipendente dal sesso fatto o no. Paradossalmente avrei preferito scoprire che mi ha tradito un paio di volte occasionalmente, piuttosto che avermi taciuto quella che .... dolorasemente per me ... definisce una grande e bella amicizia ... in realtà io la conosco bene, se l'ha portata avanti per tanto tempo la sua è stata una vera e propria relazione sentimentale, direi amore ... almeno nei periodi in cui era diversa con me.


Mi dispiace, comprendo sempre meglio quando affermi che lei ha rovinato tutto. Non tanto per il tradimento, ma per come tu hai interpretato la vostra storia, immagino che da parte tua tu sia stato sempre corretto, fedele insomma a lei e al rapporto. Temo che tu possa consolarti con la sola consapevolezza che nulla è eterno. Benché, se fosse stato per te, sarebbe potuta andare come desideravi, devi assumere a forza che, in un rapporto a due, le teste sono appunto due. Non dovrebbe essere cosi, ma lei, almeno in quel frangente, si è allontanata ed è probabile che fosse molto presa da "quell'amicizia". Magari ora ritiene che all'epoca non era in se, che ha fatto cose di cui ora si pente sinceramente...ma se a te non basta allora è giusto cosi. C'è poco da girarci intorno.

Dispiace, perché quel clima di tristezza rischia davvero di restare tale per sempre. Potrebbe anche degenerare.
Se un giorno scopro come mettere a tacere certi pensieri sarai tra i primi che avviso.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Dispiace, perché quel clima di tristezza rischia davvero di restare tale per sempre. Potrebbe anche degenerare.
> Se un giorno scopro come mettere a tacere certi pensieri sarai tra i primi che avviso.



Eh, avvisa anche me 


Comunque, a proposito di come si cambia e fresca fresca: stamattina mi sono autoeliminata da un viaggio di lavoro all'estero perchè ho scoperto una tresca. Praticamente c'è stato un movimento occulto affinchè fosse scelta una certa destinazione con combinazione di hotel cecchinata al fine di favorire una coppia di colleghi, entrambi sposati (con altri ). Io avevo innocentemente accettato tutto pensando a meri fini professionali e invece che ti scopro? Che la gente si muove per i cazzi propri e pure con l'avallo di persone compiacenti. Ci ho rinunciato per non rendermi complice di una schifezza mondiale e ne sono ben felice. La sveglia è servita anche a questo, a voler pulizia intorno e a chiamarsi fuori da ogni sporcizia, anche se non mi riguarda direttamente.


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Eh, avvisa anche me
> 
> 
> Comunque, a proposito di come si cambia e fresca fresca: stamattina mi sono autoeliminata da un viaggio di lavoro all'estero perchè ho scoperto una tresca. Praticamente c'è stato un movimento occulto affinchè fosse scelta una certa destinazione con combinazione di hotel cecchinata al fine di favorire una coppia di colleghi, entrambi sposati (con altri ). Io avevo innocentemente accettato tutto pensando a meri fini professionali e invece che ti scopro? Che la gente si muove per i cazzi propri e pure con l'avallo di persone compiacenti. *Ci ho rinunciato per non rendermi complice di una schifezza mondiale e ne sono ben felice. La sveglia è servita anche a questo, a voler pulizia intorno e a chiamarsi fuori da ogni sporcizia, anche se non mi riguarda direttamente*.


Comprensibile. Pensa da che posizioni diverse vedete la faccenda, loro in piena eccitazione per l'avventura e tu che te ne tiri fuori perché hai tutt'altra maturità. Tanto per parlare di diversità.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Comprensibile. Pensa da che posizioni diverse vedete la faccenda, loro in piena eccitazione per l'avventura e tu che te ne tiri fuori perché hai tutt'altra maturità. Tanto per parlare di diversità.


Già. Mi fanno perfino un po' pena con quei loro scambi di sguardi che pensano passino inosservati e che li rendono ridicoli, quel loro cercarsi in mezzo a tanta gente, col cellulare perennemente in mano...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (6 Novembre 2015)

*Grazie.*



JON ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, comprendo sempre meglio quando affermi che lei ha rovinato tutto. Non tanto per il tradimento, ma per come tu hai interpretato la vostra storia, immagino che da parte tua tu sia stato sempre corretto, fedele insomma a lei e al rapporto. Temo che tu possa consolarti con la sola consapevolezza che nulla è eterno. Benché, se fosse stato per te, sarebbe potuta andare come desideravi, devi assumere a forza che, in un rapporto a due, le teste sono appunto due. Non dovrebbe essere cosi, ma lei, almeno in quel frangente, si è allontanata ed è probabile che fosse molto presa da "quell'amicizia". Magari ora ritiene che all'epoca non era in se, che ha fatto cose di cui ora si pente sinceramente...ma se a te non basta allora è giusto cosi. C'è poco da girarci intorno.
> 
> Dispiace, perché quel clima di tristezza rischia davvero di restare tale per sempre. Potrebbe anche degenerare.
> Se un giorno scopro come mettere a tacere certi pensieri sarai tra i primi che avviso.


Per il sarò il primo ad essere avvisato. Stai tranquillo niente degenererà per quanto mi riguarda. Hai finalmente compreso quello che sto cercando di dire.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (6 Novembre 2015)

*Mala tempora currunt ...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Eh, avvisa anche me
> 
> 
> Comunque, a proposito di come si cambia e fresca fresca: stamattina mi sono autoeliminata da un viaggio di lavoro all'estero perchè ho scoperto una tresca. Praticamente c'è stato un movimento occulto affinchè fosse scelta una certa destinazione con combinazione di hotel cecchinata al fine di favorire una coppia di colleghi, entrambi sposati (con altri ). Io avevo innocentemente accettato tutto pensando a meri fini professionali e invece che ti scopro? Che la gente si muove per i cazzi propri e pure con l'avallo di persone compiacenti. Ci ho rinunciato per non rendermi complice di una schifezza mondiale e ne sono ben felice. La sveglia è servita anche a questo, a voler pulizia intorno e a chiamarsi fuori da ogni sporcizia, anche se non mi riguarda direttamente.


... soprattutto per chi ha una coscienza. Complimenti.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... perché mi vede triste. Sa di aver sbagliato, mi chiede scusa e continua a dire che è vero che si è lasciata trasportare ma che io ho frainteso quella che è stata una bellissima amicizia nata sul posto di lavoro. Ovviamente io non ci credo e anche se ci credessi la loro è stata comunque una bella relazione portata avanti alle mie spalle. Sono stato escluso da un pezzo importante della sua vita. Voglio continuare a stare con lei? Non so neanche io cosa voglio davvero, forse perché non ho trovato ancora una cosa o una persona per cui valga la pena prendere una decisione definitiva. E poi perché il sesso continua a funzionare tra noi ... e poi perché non riesco a tagliare del tutto con lei ... e poi perchè non so dirle di no ... e poi perché nonostante tutto sarà sempre la mia bambina.


Anonimo io non credo tu debba trovare altro 
Credo tu debba capire se puoi essere ancora felice se è li che vuoi stare.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Eh, avvisa anche me
> 
> 
> Comunque, a proposito di come si cambia e fresca fresca: stamattina mi sono autoeliminata da un viaggio di lavoro all'estero perchè ho scoperto una tresca. Praticamente c'è stato un movimento occulto affinchè fosse scelta una certa destinazione con combinazione di hotel cecchinata al fine di favorire una coppia di colleghi, entrambi sposati (con altri ). Io avevo innocentemente accettato tutto pensando a meri fini professionali e invece che ti scopro? Che la gente si muove per i cazzi propri e pure con l'avallo di persone compiacenti. Ci ho rinunciato per non rendermi complice di una schifezza mondiale e ne sono ben felice. La sveglia è servita anche a questo, a voler pulizia intorno e a chiamarsi fuori da ogni sporcizia, anche se non mi riguarda direttamente.


Io ieri aperitivo x compleanno un amica ha mandato l amante a prendere i figli che erano in palestra o meglio l amante e l istruttore dei figli 
È venuto all aperitivo x accompagnare i ragazzi ha bevuto con noi scherzato con il marito ignaro che offriva da bere x ringraziate che gli ha portato a casa i figli 
Io credo davvero cattivo gusto 
Ma che aggiungere?
Sino a pico prima la moglie carina con il marito baci ecc lei gli vuole bene ma con l altro pare scopi alla grande
Comunque serena tranquilla zero senso di colpa ...il mondo è bello perché e vario o avariato


----------



## Anonimo1523 (7 Novembre 2015)

*Mah ...*



Carola ha detto:


> Io ieri aperitivo x compleanno un amica ha mandato l amante a prendere i figli che erano in palestra o meglio l amante e l istruttore dei figli
> È venuto all aperitivo x accompagnare i ragazzi ha bevuto con noi scherzato con il marito ignaro che offriva da bere x ringraziate che gli ha portato a casa i figli
> Io credo davvero cattivo gusto
> Ma che aggiungere?
> ...


... poi magari non verrà mai scoperta e tutti vissero felici e contenti ... poi un giorno verrà scoperta e anche lei versando lacrime di coccodrillo dirà che era una storia da niente, che si sono visti solo due volte, che ha sbagliato, che ha capito che ama solo lui e chiederà di essere perdonata.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (7 Novembre 2015)

*Vorrei*



Carola ha detto:


> Anonimo io non credo tu debba trovare altro
> Credo tu debba capire se puoi essere ancora felice se è li che vuoi stare.


ricavarmi uno spazio mio per capire cosa significa.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ieri aperitivo x compleanno un amica ha mandato l amante a prendere i figli che erano in palestra o meglio l amante e l istruttore dei figli
> È venuto all aperitivo x accompagnare i ragazzi ha bevuto con noi scherzato con il marito ignaro che offriva da bere x ringraziate che gli ha portato a casa i figli
> Io credo davvero cattivo gusto
> Ma che aggiungere?
> ...



No, il mondo è brutto perché è avariato, anzi, marcio.
A me viene da vomitare, non si può far questo ad un marito, neanche fosse un assassino.
Non si può, non si può.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... soprattutto per chi ha una coscienza. Complimenti.


E' venuto naturale. Forse un anno fa avrei pensato che non erano cazzi miei e mi sarei ritrovata ad assistere a ciò che non mi riguarda con occhio indifferente. Però si cambia. 



Carola ha detto:


> Io ieri aperitivo x compleanno un amica ha mandato l amante a prendere i figli che erano in palestra o meglio l amante e l istruttore dei figli
> È venuto all aperitivo x accompagnare i ragazzi ha bevuto con noi scherzato con il marito ignaro che offriva da bere x ringraziate che gli ha portato a casa i figli
> Io credo davvero cattivo gusto
> Ma che aggiungere?
> ...


Normale amministrazione. E' pieno il mondo di cose così.



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... poi magari non verrà mai scoperta e tutti vissero felici e contenti ... poi un giorno verrà scoperta e anche lei versando lacrime di coccodrillo dirà che era una storia da niente, che si sono visti solo due volte, che ha sbagliato, che ha capito che ama solo lui e chiederà di essere perdonata.


Bravo. Intanto carpe diem. E dopem piangem


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*Ieri abbiamo fatto l'amore*

E come sempre è stato superlativo. Poi mi ha fatto dei discorsi, ma ci rifletterò più avanti. Ancora sono tutto preso anche perché oggi si replica.


----------



## JON (8 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E come sempre è stato superlativo.* Poi mi ha fatto dei discorsi,* ma ci rifletterò più avanti. Ancora sono tutto preso anche perché oggi si replica.


Interessante. Ma al momento vedo che hai ben altre priorità.


----------



## Falcor (8 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E come sempre è stato superlativo. Poi mi ha fatto dei discorsi, ma ci rifletterò più avanti. Ancora sono tutto preso anche perché oggi si replica.


A me a tratti dai l'impressione di uno che cerca solo un motivo per tornare a fidarsi. Perché se davvero fossi così scottato e deluso anche il sesso ne risentirebbe e invece così non è.

Poi hai detto "abbiam fatto l'amore" e non abbiam fatto sesso. L'amore non lo si fa con tutti, sesso lo si può fare con chiunque


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*Il punto è questo*



Falcor ha detto:


> A me a tratti dai l'impressione di uno che cerca solo un motivo per tornare a fidarsi. Perché se davvero fossi così scottato e deluso anche il sesso ne risentirebbe e invece così non è.
> 
> Poi hai detto "abbiam fatto l'amore" e non abbiam fatto sesso. L'amore non lo si fa con tutti, sesso lo si può fare con chiunque


Ho sempre detto tre cose che forse ti sei perso.
1) il sesso tra noi c'è sempre stato
2) lei nega ed ha sempre negato di avermi tradito nel senso classico di aver scopato con altri
3) ho sempre detto che io l'amo, anche se ho modificato il mio rapporto e forse il mio amore per lei
Per quanto riguarda il tornare da lei il problema non è mai esistito in quanto la mia porta è sempre stata aperta per lei ed io non sono mai andato da nessuna parte.
Per quanto riguarda la fiducia quella è persa da tempo e sono anni che non mi fido più di lei che non gli chiedo nulla e che non voglio che mi dica nulla.
Non siamo tutti uguali .... io non ho mai distinto il sesso con l'amore e non faccio sesso con chiunque.


----------



## disincantata (8 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, il mondo è brutto perché è avariato, anzi, marcio.
> A me viene da vomitare, non si può far questo ad un marito, neanche fosse un assassino.
> Non si può, non si può.



Ad una moglie neppure, eppure lo fanno.


----------



## Falcor (9 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto tre cose che forse ti sei perso.
> 1) il sesso tra noi c'è sempre stato
> 2) lei nega ed ha sempre negato di avermi tradito nel senso classico di aver scopato con altri
> 3) ho sempre detto che io l'amo, anche se ho modificato il mio rapporto e forse il mio amore per lei
> ...


Mi sa che non sono stato capace di farmi capire. Le cose che hai scritto le avevo capite ma io non ho detto quello che tu hai interpretato.

Provo a spiegarmi meglio. Proprio perché il sesso c'è sempre stato mi fa strano. Io al tuo posto (dando per scontato che il tradimento ci sia stato ovviamente e lei stia mentendo) nemmeno ci riuscirei a toccarla, però giustamente come dici non siamo tutti uguali.

Dici che non scindi il sesso dall'amore, e proprio quello ti dicevo io. L'amore non lo fai con chiunque ma solo con qualcuno per cui provi trasporto, sentimenti, fiducia. Fare l'amore è lasciarsi andare sapendo che quella persona non ti ferirà. Ma poi dici che non ti fidi più di tua moglie (e giustamente direi io) e quindi mi sembra strano che con lei tu ci faccia ancora l'amore. Tutto qui.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (9 Novembre 2015)

*Non si dovrebbe fare.*



disincantata ha detto:


> Ad una moglie neppure, eppure lo fanno.


A nessuno.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ad una moglie neppure, eppure lo fanno.



E il mondo è pieno di gente così, come ha detto Mary.
Io non me ne capacito Disi, per davvero...


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto tre cose che forse ti sei perso.
> 1) il sesso tra noi c'è sempre stato
> 2) lei nega ed ha sempre negato di avermi tradito nel senso classico di aver scopato con altri
> 3) ho sempre detto che io l'amo, anche se ho modificato il mio rapporto e forse il mio amore per lei
> ...



sul punto 2):
tu ci credi?
Non è una polemica, è proprio solo per sapere.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (9 Novembre 2015)

*ASSOLUTAMENTE NO*



Diletta ha detto:


> sul punto 2):
> tu ci credi?
> Non è una polemica, è proprio solo per sapere.


ANCHE PERCHE IO SO E RICORDO BENE COME ERA E COME SI COMPORTAVA ALLORA CON ME. INOLTRE SE HA MENTITO SU ALTRE COSE, ALCUNE VERAMENTE INSIGNIFICANTI, FIGURIAMOCI SE DICE LA VERITÀ IN MERITO AD UN TRADIMENTO AD UNA RELAZIONE ORAMAI DATATA NEL TEMPO. 
MA ORAMAI NON HA PIÙ IMPORTANZA NEANCHE SE FOSSE VERO.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ANCHE PERCHE IO SO E RICORDO BENE COME ERA E COME SI COMPORTAVA ALLORA CON ME. INOLTRE SE HA MENTITO SU ALTRE COSE, ALCUNE VERAMENTE INSIGNIFICANTI, FIGURIAMOCI SE DICE LA VERITÀ IN MERITO AD UN TRADIMENTO AD UNA RELAZIONE ORAMAI DATATA NEL TEMPO.
> *MA ORAMAI NON HA PIÙ IMPORTANZA NEANCHE SE FOSSE VERO*.



Secondo me potrebbe avere importanza, invece.
La valutazione che si ha di loro dipende parecchio da tali certezze, almeno per me è così.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (9 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me potrebbe avere importanza, invece.
> La valutazione che si ha di loro dipende parecchio da tali certezze, almeno per me è così.


Avrebbe importanza se il problema fosse la scopata in sé e non quello che si è rotto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (9 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me potrebbe avere importanza, invece.
> La valutazione che si ha di loro dipende parecchio da tali certezze, almeno per me è così.


Non avevo finito....poi so anch'io che comunque sarebbe un po' diverso. Ed è quello che lei sostiene.


----------

